# Disciplined



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

I like that thumb!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I like that thumb!



Thanks, JLB001


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

*Tuesday 2/17/04* 

*Back/Biceps* 

_Wide grip pull down _ 62.5/10, 67.5/7, 75/4, 62.5/6

_Close grip cable row _ 50/10, 60/6, 60/6, 55/6

_DB bent rows_ 20/12, 22.5/10, 25/9

*(Super-Sets) * 
_Ez bar Upright row _  20/12, 20/10, 20/8
_DB shrugs_ 30/10, 30/8, 30/7


_E-z bar curls _ 15/12, 15/12, 15/11

_Cable curls _ 25/10, 25/7, 25/7

_DB curls _ 15/12, 17.5/8, 17.5/8

_2 sets of 21's (21 reps of E-z bar curls) without weight _


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Good luck Chick!! Just remember to eat!!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks ncgirl21 

I might go back to the gym tonight and do some cardio!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Thats the attitude! stick with it girlie!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

*Tuesday 2/17/04* 

_6:40 (pre-workout) _ 
1/3 cup oats
1/2 cup egg whites
1 whole egg 
(18P, 8F) 
* Plain cup coffee* 

_9:40 (Post-workout) _ 
1/2 cup oats
1 can tuna (left a little) 
(~30P, 4.5F) 

_1:00_ 
1/2 grapefruit
1/2 cup egg whites
1/2 cheese stick (3.5P, 3F)
(~15P, 3F)  

_3:30 _ 
1/2 grapefruit
5 oz. tenderloin pork (25P, 2F) 
1 TSP olive oil (5F) 
lettuce,celery,cucumbers,green onions/ vinegar 
(25P, 7F) 

~ 5:00 Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk

_7:10_ 
3 oz. chicken breast
1 TSP olive oil
broccoli, green onions, garlic
(24P, 8F)


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm getting hungry now.. I guess hunger is a good thing  
I'm still only going to have my planned meals on extra meal..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

if your still hungry have another meal. healthy of course.  diet looks good for today too! HALLELUAH for carbs!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I haven't had my last 5'th meal yet..


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not going to the gym for cardio tonight.. I will start cardio Thursday after my weight training


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

hey sara best of luck


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks greekblondechic


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

I was going to weight myself this morning, but I decided to wait a week till I weight


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

the scale is evil


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the scale is evil


You know it ladies!


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes! the scale is evil  
thats why I'm waiting till next week to weight myself, so the evil scale won't freak me out this week!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Meals are looking good Sara-but, any carbs with the 5 o'clock meal, or your last meal? You should put where you train in too!


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Meals are looking good Sara-but, any carbs with the 5 o'clock meal, or your last meal? You should put where you train in too!



Jill, I didn't have carbs only veggies in the 5 o'clock meal. I still have one meal to have.. I might have some cottage cheese with fish capsules or can sardines and some veggies.. 

I didn't train today.. I only train Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays... I'll have some good  carbs in my PWO meal tomorrow: maybe 2/3 cooked brown rice and  5 oz. lean tenderloin pork


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Do you really like to eat sardines? With what?


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

the sardines that I have comes with some spicy flavor or tomoato flavor.. I Usually eat sardines w. onions and broccoli.. they yummy!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I still think they are gross. Sorry, id rather eat......ANYTHING! (almost!)


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

that's ok  like Jodi said before I eat weird food


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

*Wednesday 2/18/04* 

_5:30 am _ 
1/4 cup oats 
1/2 cup egg whites 
2 egg whites
(19P, 1.5F)
** Hot unsweetend cocoa/ powdered milk** 

_8:30_ 
1 peach
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese
2 fish oil cap
(13P, 4F) 

_1:00_ 
1/3 cup brown rice
1 can Tuna 
1 TSP olive oil 
Veggies: Spinach, 5 sprouts w. vinegar 
(32P, 7F)

_5:40_
1 can Tuna 
1 TSP olive oil 
Veggies: Broccoli, Celery w. vinegar 
(32P, 6.5F) 
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non dairy milk**

_~9:00_ 
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese
2 fish oil capsules
Veggies: Broccoli 
(13P, 4F) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non dairy milk**


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

things are looking better girl! Im glad to see those carbs in there!


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks hon


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome  
how are you feeling? more energy?


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Welcome
> how are you feeling? more energy?



I feel better than the days that I used to binge  
I'm still regreding what I had eaten and I'm ashamed


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

my face is not puffy any more, but I still need to work on my waist size


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

dont look back girl! just look forward. dont let yourself get down from the past. that just causes you to become more upset and stressed. stay focused on your goals NOW and the future!


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanx atherjen! I will remember that.. I did lose all the weight before, I know I can lose the weight and get my waist back


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

*Thursday 2/19/04*

Chest/Triceps  

_DB Chest press _ 20/11, 20/8, 20/7

_Machine press _ 62.5/7, 62.5/6, 62.5/5

_DB Incline Flye _ 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/9, 17.5/6

_Pec Dec Flye (machine) _ 40/11, 50/4  , 45/5, 42.5/6 

_Triceps press down (machine) _ 46/9, 46/5, 46/5

_DB Triceps extension _ 20/8, 20/5, 20/5

_Bench Dip (seated machine) _ 62.5/11, 67.5/6, 67.5/4 , 62.5/6

Did 10 minutes cardio Incline fast walking, 
Also 10 minutes on bike  

2 sets ABS workout: crunches on ball + cruches with leg raise holding 10 lbs. plate


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Keep up the hard work sweetie!


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Keep up the hard work sweetie!



You do the same Jill


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

*Thursday 2/19/04* 

_7:00 am (Pre-workout) _ 
1/3 cup oats 
1/2 cup egg whites
1 whole egg 
(19P, 7F) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk** 

_9:45 (Post-workout)_ 
2/3 cup brown rice
5 oz. tenderloin pork (~2F) 
(25P, 2.5F) 

_12:50_ 
1 peach 
~ 2 oz. chicken breast
1 cheese stick (7P, 6F) 
(23P, 8F) 

_3:50 _ 
EAS shake (ready to drink shake) 
(20P, 3.5F, 3 Carbs, 3 Fiber) ]120 calories container label 

_6:50 _ 
~ 3.5 oz. chicken breast 
1 TSP Olive oil 
Veggies: Broccoli, Red pepper, celery, onions, garlic (cooked all together, like stir fry!!!) without the oil
(25P, 9F) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non dairy milk**

_~9:00_ *hungry again! * 
1 cheese stick 
Broccoli
(7P, 6F)


----------



## sara (Feb 19, 2004)

I actually had a six'th meal!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

I tried the 5 meal thing before-but felt like I was starving before every meal. My beau would get upset cause before every meal, Id be like "Im sooooooooo hungry". He thought I wasnt eating enough to be hungy all the time.  So I added a 6th meal. (I made each meal a little smaller though) I am so much more staisfied now. Very rarely hungry to! + It keeps my metabolisim going!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

I couldnt eat 5 meals. Im starving even with 6  

if your hungry Sara, eat


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Eat away girl!! Food is your friend (okay, that sounded kinda corny!!) Journal looks good though.  Good lifts.  Glad you got that sixth meal in!


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

I used to eat six meals everyday.. but after the horrible binges.. I kinda got scared to eat 6'th meal.. I'll try to have 6 meals almost everyday!


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

The Mints I had were Velamints! 
www.velamints.com


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

I think 6 meals would help control the binges. You wouldnt be hungry-which I think usually can lead to a binge. 6 meals would keep you more satisfied all day long. It has deff helped me.


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think 6 meals would help control the binges. You wouldnt be hungry-which I think usually can lead to a binge. 6 meals would keep you more satisfied all day long. It has deff helped me.



I will try to have six meals  I just posted the first 3 meals for today. and later on after work's meals


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

I went and bought some unsweetend soy milk, bocca burgers, veggies cheese (soy cheese) for lent.. 
I was wondering if J'Bo and Jodi approves the Low carb bagels (atkins) or the low carb bread for lent! because they have lots of protein in them and non-dairy for lent!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Ive had those mints before-if you eat too many they will upset your stomach.


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ive had those mints before-if you eat too many they will upset your stomach.



They good though right? 
I had total of 3 mints today! that's ok right?


----------



## jstar (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Sara 

Your meals look good! Just be consistent and you will reach your goals, I know you will do it! Hope your having a good day!


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks jstar


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm so proud of myself today! I didn't get to drink the Red-Bull


----------



## MsFit (Feb 20, 2004)

Your journal looks good sara.  I'm not easily entertained, but you y'all are just cracking me up in this journal.


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

*Friday 2/20/04* 

_7:00 _ 
1/4 cup oats
1 whole egg 
1 egg white 
1/2 cup egg whites
(21P, 6.5F)
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk** 

_9:30 _ 
1/2 cup LF Cottage Cheese 
3 Strawberries 
(13P, 2F) 
** Two Sugar-Free Chocolate Mints**
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk** 

_12:20_ 
1/3 cup Brown-Rice 
1 can Tuna
1 TSP Olive oil 
Veggies: Spinach, 6 Sprouts w. mustard and vinegar 
(32P, 7F) 

_3:50 _ 
1 Cheese stick 
(7P, 6F) 
** Sugar-Free/Fat-Free Chocolate Mints** 

_6:40_ 
1 can Sardines (17P, 4F, 5 C )
1/2 cup egg whites
Veggies: Broccoli, celery, green onions, garlic (steamed together w. mustard
(29P, 4F)


_9:00_
1/2 cup LF Cottage Cheese
Veggies: Cabbage, Cucumbers w. mustard
(13P, 2F) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> Your journal looks good sara.  I'm not easily entertained, but you y'all are just cracking me up in this journal.



Thanks MsFit  
What's cracking you up in my journal?


----------



## MsFit (Feb 20, 2004)

The way you begin the first page, and others comments.  

Oh, and your Chicken Flu Strain thread.  You're cute as a button.


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, this journal will have no binges at all!!! I'll eat healthy like before  

No body cared about the Chicken Flu Stain thread


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2004)

I like you'r pics


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

I just finshed my 4'th meal and I'm still hungry! I added the broccoli and still hungry


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

After I weight myself next Tueday Morning, I'm going to increase my Carbs intake a little


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Good call girl, adding carbs AFTER weigh in 

I love love love Vanilla Velamints, but they upset my tummy too


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

Because my cals are very low now with some carbs, after my binges.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Let me know how that puddin turns out!


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Let me know how that puddin turns out!



Jill- The pudding was ok. I had to add few strawberries and cinnanmon to add some flavor to it.. If I can only try it with whey protein, I know it will be perfect!


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Good call girl, adding carbs AFTER weigh in
> 
> I love love love Vanilla Velamints, but they upset my tummy too



How many mints you would eat that upsets you'r tummy? 
I haven't tried the vanilla ones yet.. I'll get them next time


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

*Saturday 2/21/04* 

_8:10_ 
1/3 Cup Brown-Rice 
1/3 Cup Shredded Cheese 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
Veggies: spinach 
(20P, 6.5F) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk** 

_10:40_ 
1 Cheese stick 
(7P, 6F) 
** 2 Sugar-Free Chocolate Mints** 

_1:30_ 
1 Can Sardines 
1/3 Cup Egg whites
Veggies: Broccoli, Celery, Onions, Garlic w. mustard 
(29P, 4F)
** Hot Cocoa/ Powdered non-dairy milk** 

_4:40_ 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/3 Cup Egg whites (w. cocoa powder, non-dairy powdered milk)
11 Pistachios 
2 Strawberries 
Veggies: Broccoli 
(25P, 5F) 

_8:30 _ 
1/3 Cup Shredded Cheese 
1/2 Cup Tuna
Veggies: Green Beans, Spinach, onions, 1 Radish w. mustard
(34P, ~9F) 
** Hot Tea/Powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

hmm, I dunno, I could eat a whole tin in a couple days if I have them..


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hmm, I dunno, I could eat a whole tin in a couple days if I have them..



See, I left mine at work, so I won' t have any till Wednesday!


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm going to a wedding today!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

Have fun girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I hope you have a great time at the wedding! they can be so much fun!


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanx girls! I had a good time at the wedding.. I cheated though


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

*Sunday 2/22/04* 

_Meal 1 _ (pre-workout) 
1/3 Cup Oats
1/3 Cup Egg whites
1 Whole egg 
1 Egg white
(21P, 7F) 
** Hot Tea / powdered non-dairy milk** 

_Meal 2 _ (PWO) 
2/3 Cup Brown Rice
3/4 Cup Egg whites 
(24P, .5F) 

_Meal 3 @ the wedding!!! _ 
Chicken 
Bread 
Cheese 
Salads w. dressings
Wedding Cake   
Wedding Ice cream Cake   
Dried Fruit   
Chocolate   
Mixed Nuts!  

*(this meal was horrible!) Lots of sugar!!!!!!!!!!No  weddings for a while, that means no more cheats! (especially the coming 50 days, starting tomorrow, lent starts) * 

_Meal 4 (later on tonight) _ 
 1/2 Cup LF cottage cheese 
2.5 oz. tenderloin pork


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

*Sunday 2/2/04* 

Shoulders 

_DB Shoulder press_ 17.5/12, 20/6, 20/6, 17.5/8

_DB Front raise _ 15/11, 17.5/5, 15/8, 15/8

_(Super-Sets) _ 
_Standing DB lateral raise _ 12.5/12, 15/8, 15/7

_Laying bent lateral raise _ 10/11, 10/12, 12.5/8

_BB Upright row _ warm up w. only bar/20, 20/8, 20/7, 20/7

_DB Shrugs _ 30/12 ,35/7, 35/7

_Leg Curls _ 62.5/10, 67.5/6, 62.5/7, 62.5/6

_Leg press _ 110/12, 130/11, 150/10, 155/9

*10 Minutes on Stair Master*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

You're supposed to cheat at weddings!!!

BTW thats NOTHING compared to how bad I cheated at the last wedding I went to..and afterwards I binged on chocolates @ my friends house, then I ate badly for two days afterwards.

As long as you keep diet clean, the cheat was just a metabolism boost


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> You're supposed to cheat at weddings!!!
> 
> BTW thats NOTHING compared to how bad I cheated at the last wedding I went to..and afterwards I binged on chocolates @ my friends house, then I ate badly for two days afterwards.
> ...



Since last Tuesday I started to eat clean again and my cals were low..so I guess this cheat meal was ok for only today.. but on the other hand, I was cheating like everyday a week ago..so I'm still not sure if this cheat meal today was good or bad for my metabolism... any idea?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

It cant be bad for your metabolism to eat. and whats done is done anyway so dont worry about it 

I was dieting w/o cheats for 4 weeks and It didnt do me ANY good


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> I was dieting w/o cheats for 4 weeks and It didnt do me ANY good



What you mean it didn't do you any good?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I didnt get leaner, I was always tired and cold..felt like my body was slowing down


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

did you eat carbs?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

too low, only 1/2c oats per day plus whatevers in veggies


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

When I was injured over the summer and couldn't walk for 8 weeks.. I did 
20 P 20C 10F 
20P 15C 10F
20P 20 C 10F
20P 15C 10F
20P 5C 10F
25P 0 C 15 F

and I lost 10 lbs.


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

*I'm so full! I don't think I can fit in my last 4'th meal today*


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

oh no, thats another mistake I always made, a lot of times I only ate 3 or 4 meals instead of 5..big no no

its ok once in a while if ur tummy hurts, but try not to make it a regular habit honey!


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

I won't  actually I won't cheat for the next 50 days!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm just going to have hard time planing meals without using animal product food..


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is the plan for the next 50 days, No Nuts at all!


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

*I'm starving and thirsty.. I'm fasting till 12:00 pm today (only today because it's first day of lent) *


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

tuna is ok for lent?


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

yes, fish is ok


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

i think for me only shellfish are allowed not sure


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

*I've been noticing everytime I eat (sweets, icecream, cake) the next day my face would look like a balloon*


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i think for me only shellfish are allowed not sure



Why is that?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

hm, like i mentionned somewhere else i think it has to do w/ shellfish not having brains i will check 

ok nvm my mom says its cuz shellfish dont have blood 
but if u have nothing else to eat, tuna still better than meat


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

exactly!


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

*I'm really dissapointed with my weight, shape and size *


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

same here girlie, but dont go doing anything counterproductive like not eating enough


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

cheer up Sara! dont get down on yourself. remember that progress takes time!  stick to thing and it'll all pay off. patience and hard work is the key!


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

I know patience is the key.. I'm so stressed about my meals. not sure what to follow (meal plans) so I can have a good shape


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

what happened with the plan that J'Bo gave you? are you sticking to that?


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

It didn't have a P/F/C ratio


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

I was thinking of going back to the plan that I got from DP and w8 when I was injured (just for a while till I see some changes in my body)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

I knew that wasn't gonna last


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

Jodi, I'm still looking for a good plan for the next 50 days of lent. and J'Bo's plan was great, it just didn't have a P/F/C ratio for my limited "lent food" 
After lent, I would go back to J'Bo's plan.. it sounds fair


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Sara, Why would the DPw8 plan help you with Lent?  Just looks like they had you on lower carbs (75g/day)

Isn't your protein choices the Lent issue?  Not sure how lower carbs helps with Lent?


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

It worked for me before, I want to try it again for a week or so, and then get ready for a change to a good new plan


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

but if you lower your carbs what will you eat sweetie? you have barely any protein choices! veggies aint enough to hold you over 
you should reconsider

i dunno if anybody recommended rice and beans, that is a complete protein, non animal, and you can use brown rice


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Sara, are you going down that path again? I think you should have high-higher protein, moderate carbs and fat. (too low of fats/carbs cause you to binge, right)  Isnt that what youve been doing? Whats the problem now?????

P A T I T I E N C E  Darling. Thats when you will see results.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

It doesn't seem like anyone on this board has any fucking patience lateley.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It doesn't seem like anyone on this board has any fucking patience lateley.




 

Jodi is such a sweet person so when she uses the "f" word in a brash manner like this it makes me laugh my ass off.

 Hi Jodi


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It doesn't seem like anyone on this board has any fucking patience lateley.



I'm going have to learn how to be patient


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

*Monday 2/23/04* 

_12:00_ 
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F) 
1 TSP Olive oil (5F) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Spinach 
(32P, 6.5F) 
** 2 Cups Hot Tea/ powdered non-dairy milk**

_3:00 _
1 Bocca Burger (19P, 1.5F, 8 Carbs - 5 Fiber = 3 Carbs) 
2 Fish Oil 
Veggies: Broccoli, 5 Sprouts 
(19P, 3.5F) 


_5:30 _ 
1/2 Grape Fruit
1/4 Atkin's high protein bagel (~5P, 1F, 2.5C) 
1 Cup unsweetend soy milk (~10P, 4.5F) 
Mix of Uncle sam's cereal, Atkin's cereal 
** Hot Cocoa w. little coffee** 

_9:20 _ 
~1/3 Cup Tuna (~16P) 
1 Slice Veggies Cheese (6P, 3F) 
(22P, 3.75F) 
** Hot Tea/Powdered non-dairy milk** 

Today was very low carb day, because of yesturday's wedding meal.. tomorrow hopefully would be better


----------



## MsFit (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck with getting back on track, however I don't think you got too far off.  

According to the "smilies" on the day of the wedding, you weren't too pleased with yourself. 

You're doing fine, just stick with it.


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks MsFit  I hope I'll go back to my normal routine easily


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

*I had  a great workout this morning! *


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tuesday 2/24/04* 

Back/Biceps 

_Wide grip lat pull down _ 62.5/12, 67.5/8, 67.5/7, 75/4 , 62.5/8

_Close grip cable row _ 55/11, 60/6, 60/6, 60/5, 55/7

_DB bent over rows_ 25/11, 25/10, 25/9

*Super-sets* 
_E-Z bar upright row _ 20/11, 20/8, 20/7 (total w8 on  bar) 
_DB Shrugs _ 35/9, 35/7, 35/6

_E-Z bar barbell curls _ 15/12, 15/10, 15/8 (total w8 on bar) 

_Cable curls _ 25/9, 25/7, 25/6

_DB curls _ 17.5/9, 17.5/8, 17.5/7

_2 Sets of curls w. E-Z bar (no weight 21 reps each sets) _ 

*10 Minutes Stair Master *


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

glad you had a good workout! :bounce: 
and im glad to see that you have CARBS in there too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Good Workout Girl!! Keep it up


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks girls


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Sara, I am addicted to tea now!!! Peach and raspberry flavors so far. It is so yummy, and I thought I hated it! Thanks sweetie, its filling, good for a sweet craving (using steiva in it), and it keeps me all warm and cozy!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

BTW, your diet is lloking good-please keep it up. Still 1 more meal for today though, right?


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> BTW, your diet is lloking good-please keep it up. Still 1 more meal for today though, right?



Yes, one more meal.. I was starving I had carbs in my last meal 
 they were low GI carbs but still I would rather have those carbs in my other meals.. not the last meal of the day!


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tuesday 2/24/04* 

_6:30 _ Pre-Workout  
1/3 Cup Brown Rice 
1 Borcca Burger (13P, 1.5F, 3C) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (6, 3F) 
(19P, 5F) 
* Hot Coffee* 

_9:30 _ Post-Workout  
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
1/2 Cup Tuna 
(26P, 1.5F)

_12:30 _ After school  
1 Can Sardine
Veggies: Broccoli, 5  Sprouts
(20P, 5F) 

_3:20 _ @ School  
1 Low Carb Crunch Soy Bar (GeniSoy) 
(150 Cals, 4.5F, 15 P, 2 Net Carbs) 19 Carbs 
                                                     - 2 Fiber 
                                                     - 15 Maltitol 


_Meal 5:45 _ Home 
2 Fish fillet (16P each, 0F) 
1 TSP Olive oil 
Veggies: lettuce green onions 
(32P, 5F ) [/QUOTE]

_8:10 _ carbs in last meal   
1 Fish Fillet (17P, 3F) 
1 veggies cheese (6P, 3F) 
1 Low slice carb bread (7.5P, 1.5F, 2.5C) 
1 Slice whole wheat bread  
Mixed kidney beans, garbanzo beans salad with olive oil 
Babaganoush with Thahini butter 
3 Strawberries 
Veggies: Sprouts, Broccoli, green beans 

I'm not going to bed tonight till midnight or after that...


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2004)

*Wednesday 2/25/04* 


_8:00 _ 
2 Slices Low carb bread (2.5 C, 1.5F, 7.5P) each slice
1 Veggies' Cheese (6P, 3F) 
Spinach 
(21P, 6F, 5C) 
** Hot Coffee/powdered non dairy milk** 

_1:10 _ Lunch Break 
1/3 Cup Brown-Rice
1 Can Tuna 
1 TSP Olive oil 
Spinach, 4 Sprouts w. vinegar 
(32P, 7F) 
** Ho Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk/cinnamon** 

_~5:40 _ After work  
Home cooked/fried w. olive oil Talapia with skin 
Spinach, green onions  
(?P, ?F) 

_8:45_ 
Fish fillet w. garlic herbs (17P, 0C, 3F) 
Broccoli
(17P, 3F) 
** Hot Cocoa/powderd non-dairy milk (2C, 0F, 0P) 0 Sugar

_Meal 5 _???


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2004)

*I'm going to try to eat something before bed.. maybe some soy milk * if I'm hungry


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

bedtime meal should include a little fat so it digests slower


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

I know I know  the soy has 3 grams of fat .. I didn't drink it anyways


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

*Thursday 2/26/04* 

Chest/Triceps  

_DB Chest Press _ 20/12, 20/11, 20/10

_Machine press_ 62.5/8, 62.5/7, 62.5/6, 62.5/5

_DB Incline Flye _ 17.5/10, 20/6, 20/6, 17.5/7

_Pec Dec Flye machine _ 40/10, 42.5/6, 42.5/7

_Triceps press down _ 52/9, 52/9, 52/7

_Seated Dip machine _ 62.5/10, 62.5/9, 62.5/8

_DB Triceps extension (seated on ball) _ 17.5/9, 17.5/6, 17.5/5
(is this supposed to be harder when you seated on a ball instead of sitting on a bench?)  

*ABS * _3 - sets crunches on ball + 3 sets crunches w. leg raise on floor w. weight_ 
*15 MInutes Stair Master *


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

workouts look great Sara!  keep it up! 

and yah those tri extensions will be hard on a ball because you have to stabilize yourself at the same time!


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanx AJ  
Actually today I didn't do the high weight that I usually do on my second set of seated dip machine.. I usually go up to 67.5 not today though


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

*Hopefuly tomorrow I might go to the gym and do some cardio or any workout! *


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

*What you guys recommend to eat before an early morning cardio and ABS workout? *


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

I always have whey and water! And fishies!


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

How much protein and fat in that meal? 
I was thinking of having a cup coffee, 1/2 grapefruit and 1 Bocca burger that has 18P, 1.5 and 3 net carbs...


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

I usually aim for 25-30g per meal. Thats just me though. If I have a carb day, I usually have 40g of carbs before my workout.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

I never eat before my am cardio.  I wake up, put my full body armour of sweat my ass off clothes on, take my thermos, throw a hat on my head after brushing teethies and going tinkle, then out the door.


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

I used to too. I rarely 'just do cardio'. My cardio is usually done after weight training anywase. I got in shit from the boss a while ago for not eating before I go workout. Now I always do. You always here do it on an empty stomach, then people are like you should have something in your tummy. I guess its just what works for that person!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

Personally, when I did empty stomach cardio I loved it cuz I had nothing in there to make me nauseous, so I may go back to it


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

I want to eat something before my morning cardio so I won't lose the mini muscles I have now and at the same time I want to lose the BF.. or I can just do the old plan that I started with last year, is no cardio and do no carb diet and carb up twice a week


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

When I had the Sugar-free jello today.. I didn't enjoy it, I'm not craving for junk food anymore  I can feel the change of my cravings!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

yay!  ice cream today made me sick


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

Just looking at junk food makes me sick now, jus like the old days!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

i can relate
one time in 5th grade, they gave us some shit-nasty candy
i hated it, in fact i can still remember the horrible taste, it detered me from eating candy very often for a while

but i dont like candy anyway

i hate chocolate too


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

Now I can carb cycle or do carb-up plan twice a week with no worries!


----------



## sara (Feb 26, 2004)

*Thursday 2/26/04* 

_6:50 _ Pre-workout  
1/3 Cup Brown-Rice 
1 Bocca burger (18P, 1.5F, 3 C) subtracting fiber 
1 Veggie's Cheese (6P, 3F, 0 C) 
2 Fish oil cap (2F) 
Spinach 
(25P, 7F) 
** Hot Coffee/non dairy powdered milk** 

_9:50 _ Post-workout  
1/2 Cup Brown-Rice 
1/2 Cup canned Tuna 
(27P, 2F) 

_12:30 _ 
1/2 Grape Fruit 
2 Servings Tofu (Total for 2 servings = 14P, 8F, 2C) 
1/4 Cup canned Tuna (13P, .5F) 
Veggies: Spinach, Lettuce, Red Pepper w. vinegar 
(27P, 8.5F) 

_3:30 _ @ School  
1 Genisoy Low Carb Bar  (2 net carbs) 
(160 Cals, 15P, 6F, 18 Carbs, 2 Fiber, 14 Sugar Alcohols (maltitol))

_6:20 _ 
2 Strawberries 
1 Can Sardine (20P, 6F, 1C) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Onions 
Sugar-Free Jello 
(20P, 6F) 
** Hot Tea/Powdered non-dairy milk** 

_9:20 _
1/4 Cup Canned Salmon   
Veggies: Spinach, garlic
(12P, 5F)


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

*Friday 2/27/04 * 

Biceps/ABS  

_EZ bar curl _  0/20 (bar only) , 15/12, 15/11, 15/7, 15/7, 0/12

_Cable curl _ 25/8, 25/8, 30/5 , 30/5, 25/7

_DB curl_ 17/12, 20/7, 20/6, 20/5, 17.5/9

_DB concentration curl _ 12.5/12, (15/8 right arm 15/5 left arm), 15/6

*ABS * _4 Sets crunches on ball w. feet placed on wall _ 

*10 Minutes Stationary Bike *


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

How come you only count fat and protein, not carbs? Its not bad or anything, Im just wondering!


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

I used to count the carbs, counting the carbs in the egg whites, cheese, any simple thing... now I know I'm watching my carbs, but not a carb freak like I used to.. if I count the carbs I know I'm going to be very paranoid about everything I eat


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Good girl. Do what works for you. I was a  today, carbs at 4 meals!!!! All oaties!


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good girl. Do what works for you. I was a  today, carbs at 4 meals!!!! All oaties!




*As long as they were good carbs  *


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

*Friday 2/27/04* 

7:00 Pre-workout  
1 Low Carb bread (contains flaxseed) (7.5P, 1.5F, 2.5C) 
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 3C) 
Spinach 
(25P, 3F, ~6C) 
** Hot Coffee/powdered non-dairy milk** 

_9:45_ Post-workout  
1/2 Cup Brown-Rice
1/2 Cup canned Tuna 
(26P, 2F, ~20C) 

_12:30 _ 
1/2 Grape Fruit
1 Fish Fillet (17P, 3F, 0C) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (6P, 3F, 0C) 
Spinach 
(23P, 6F) 

_3:45 _ @ work 
1 Cup Unsweetend Soy Milk 
(7P, 3F, 5 C, 4 Fiber) 

_6:45 _ 
2 Servings Tofu (Total for 2 servings= 8F, 14P, 2C) 
1/4 Cup canned Tuna (13P, .5F) 
Veggies: Red peper, Onions, Garlic, Celery, Lettuce 
(27P, 8.5F) 
** Hot Tea/Powdered non-dairy milk** 

_9:30 _ 
1/4 Cup canned Salmon 
Veggies: 4 Sprouts, Broccoli, Green onions 
(12P, 5F) 
** Hot Tea/ powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> [
> _10:30 _
> *Missed a meal*


 Prepare!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Sara...take how many hours you are up in the day and divide the number of meals by that, that way you can use the number you get as to how far to space meals apart.  We keep ours about 3 hours apart eatting 5 meals a day.


Shrimp soup????  TEASE!!!!!  hehe, what was in it????


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Sara...take how many hours you are up in the day and divide the number of meals by that, that way you can use the number you get as to how far to space meals apart.  We keep ours about 3 hours apart eatting 5 meals a day.
> 
> *I know how to divide my meals, but when I'm at work, I don't get breaks all the time *
> ...




*Shrimp, Red-pepper, green onions, spices (seasonings), canola margirene butter! * (I know the canola is not a good fat)


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Prepare!


 *Trust me Jill, I had the meal planned, but I didn't get a break at work *


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2004)

After I reach my BF/ waist line goal.. I'm hoping I'll do 40% protein, 50% Carbs, 10% Fat diet..( carbs and fats will be the good, healthy ones)


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2004)

*Saturday 2/28/04 * Low Carb Day? 
_7:00 _ 
Hot Coffee/powderd non-dairy milk  

_8:20 _ 
2 Servings Tofu (Total 2 servings= 14P, 3C, 8F) 
1/4 Cup canned Tuna (13P, .5F) 
Spinach 
(27P, 8.5F)

_10:30 _ 
*Missed a meal*  

_1:45_ 
5 oz. Shrimp 
2 TSP Canola margirene butter 
Veggies: Red peper, Green onions, spices
(28P, 7F) I made it a very yummy shrimp soup! 
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk** 

_4:45_ 
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 3C) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (6P, 3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach, Broccoli, Green onions
(24P, 4.5F) 

*7:15 *  
1/2 Cup canned Salmon (24P, 10F) 
Veggies: green beans, green onions
Blueberries 
PB, Macademia butter, tahini butter, sunflower seeds, pistachios, peanuts


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

*The first 3 meals today I will have carbs, lean protein, and the last 3 meals fat, protein, veggies *


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

*Day 1 workout * 
_Shoulders, Legs, ABS _ 

*Day 2 * 
_Pull Routine _ 
_ABS_ 

*Day 3 *
_Push Routine _ 
_ABS ? _


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Good Morning Sara!!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

Good Morning sweetie


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Diet looks yummy. esp. the cereal,  red meat, and bread.


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

I like you'r new avi


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh thanks!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

*Sunday 2/29/04

Shoulders/Legs/ABS 

DB Shoulder Press 17.5/11, 20/6, 20/5, 17.5/6

DB Front Raise 15/11, 17.5/6, 15/11, 15/9

Super-sets 

DB Standing lateral raise 12.5/12, 15/6, 15/6
DB Bent Lateral(laying on bench) 10/12, 12.5/6, 12.5/6

EZ bar Upright Row 0/15 (only bar), 20/10, 20/10, 20/8

EZ bar Shrugs 30/15, 50/12, 50/12

Squats 50/15, 70/11, 90/11

single leg leg press- Right foot 90/11, 10//7, 100/8
Left foot 90/9, 80/12, 80/9

Leg curl 62.5/12, 67.5/8, 67.5/6 

Box step-up lunges - 3 sets 

ABS: 3 Super-sets 
Crunches on ball 
Leg raise crunches w. 10 Lbs.plate  *


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I think chicken liver sounds yucky  hehe sorry


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

Alot of people here don't like liver.. I love cooking liver with onions, garlic and some black pepper! Yummy


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree with greeky!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats fine


----------



## heeholler (Feb 29, 2004)

Liver is not yucky! Just try chicken livers, or beef livers. They are good! Well, at least I like liver!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

Someone else likes liver here? wow


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

hmmmm I think you should ditch the low carb bread and get in some oats or something of that sort. and move those lentils somewheres else rather than post workout. get some brown rice or oatmeal in there after training. 
and liver??? I tried it once, yucky. but hey if you like by all means eat, I eat weird combos too according to Jill. lol 

workouts are looking good too girl!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmmmm I think you should ditch the low carb bread and get in some oats or something of that sort. and move those lentils somewheres else rather than post workout. get some brown rice or oatmeal in there after training.
> *The low carb bread I'm using now it has flaxseed in it, I'll post the ingrid later on.. but when I'm done with the bag, I won't buy any.. or should I just stop using it now? *
> *What's wrong with lentils? they low in GI lower than brown-rice* (but I was planing on having brownrice as pwo, my mom didn't cook it last night, so I was stuck with lentils
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> _DB Bent Lateral(laying on bench)_ 10/12, 17.5/6, 12.5/6


These rock! I always get the craziest burns doing lat raises on a flat / incline bench!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

opps! I meant the second set was 12.5 lbs not 17.5


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

well you could finsih the bag now. no need in letting it go to waste! but then after try for something more complex, rather than low carb. 
as for the lentils, they are full of fiber, post workout it would be best to keep it on the low a lil. as most of the carbs in lentils are fiber.


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

I got it  
trust me I'm not trying to avoid oats and brown rice.. you don't know how much I love oats, eggs w. cinnamon
after I'm done with the low carb bread, I will replace it with whole-wheat bread..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

hmmmm I would honestly say ditch the bread altogether. if you love oats and eggs so much, eat those


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

ok


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

*Sunday 2/29/04 * 
7:00 
Coffee/ powdered non-dairy milk 

*8:50 * 
2 Slices flaxseed low carb bread (Total 2 slices= 15P, 3F, 5C) 
2.5 oz. tenderloin pork (13P, 1F) 
(28P, 4F) 

*11:40 * Post workout  
1/2 Cup green Lentils (8P, 0F) 
1 Eas ready to drink shake (20P, 3.5F, 2 C) 0 sugar!
(28P, 3.5F) 

*3:00 * 
1 cup chicken liver 
Veggies: Red-Peper, Spinach, Green onions 
(~33P, ~8F) 

*5:50 * 
1/4 Cup Fiber one cereal 
2 Strawberries
1/3 Cup LF Cottage cheese 
1/2 Cup Egg whites
(~20P, ~2F) 
** Hot Cocoa/ powdered non-dairy milk** 

*~9:00*
1/2 Cup lean ground beef (~8F, 15P) 
1Slice FF Cheese (6P, 0F, 2C)
1/4 Cup Egg whites (6P, 0F, 0C) 
Veggies 
(~27P, ~8F)
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm going to look for the carb count down milk... buy it to replace the cottage cheese somtimes


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

good idea hehe

actually maybe you can also use a little bit of it in place of that non dairy powdered stuff, i bet thats not that healthy...trans fats, etc (even the fat free stuff has trans fats!  )


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

I know the non dairy is not good for you.. if you look at it this way, everything is not good for you.. I only use little amt. of the non dairy powder


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

I know silly, I'm not uptight like that, but I was just sayin you can possibly use it as a substitute and u'll get a tiny bit more protein in too


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

You right! it's fat free, and I can drink the tea/cocoa/coffee anytime doesn't have to be the time of my meals and I'm only getting little protein and no fat..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

try it


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

I gotta do my english report now.. its really tough


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Sara...I was reading in Greeky's journal about the dr saying you have protein in your urine.  I have had chronic hemtoria for years.  Women who are pyshically active as in lifting weights, running etc are more apt to have it present there.  Be sure to have the proper tests done to be sure that it is nothing serious.  They have the one where they do the dye into a vein, then Xray you to make sure things are doing what they are suppose to be doing.  They also have what is called a cystopicy (my spelling sucks tonight) and then finally an ultra sound.  I've been through every one of them, couldn't find anything wrong.  Just something that some ladies just have.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanx hun  I did check with my doctor for the protein problem, I did a 24 hr. uraine test and he found little amt of protein, I did ultra sound for my kidney like 5 years ago and everything was normal.. now I just check my uraine every six months.. they did some blood test and nothing was there


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

They'll probably never find anything.  Mine never did.  I use to have to go once a yr to have it checked, then went to a urologist that said I was fine and not to worry about.  Can you believe that when I had to do a dru test for work, I had to get written authorization from my dr saying I wasn't gonna kick the bucket on them.  I about died laughing.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

*Monday 3/2/04* 

_7:50 _ 
1/2 Cup FF cottage cheese (13P, 0F) 
1 whole egg (6P, 5F) 
1 Egg white (3P, 0F) 
cinnamon/cocoa
(22P, 5F) 
** Hot Tea/powderd non-dairy milk 


_11:00 _ 
1 Bocca burger (18P, 1.5F, 3C) 
1 Cheese Stick (7P, 6F) 
3 TBSP FF Cottage Cheese (~4P, 0F) 
Veggies: 4 Sprouts, Greeen beans, Green onions
(29P, 7.5F) 

_2:15_ 
2 Servings Tofu (Total= 8F, 14P, 3C) 
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F) 
Veggies: Spinach, green onions, red pepper, lettuce
(27P, 8.5F) 
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk** 

_5:20_ 
~ 1 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (~26P, 0F) 
8 oz. Cup Unsweetend soy milk (7P, 3F, 5C, 4 Fiber, 0 Sugar) 
Small bite of low carb bar 
*I'm sorry but I had lots of nuts again!!! (pistachios, peanuts, sunflower seeds and few cashews) * 

_9:30_ 
1/4 Cup egg whites
1/2 cashew (.5F)
Lettuce
(6P, .5F) 
*** Hot Tea***


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> They'll probably never find anything.  Mine never did.  I use to have to go once a yr to have it checked, then went to a urologist that said I was fine and not to worry about.  Can you believe that when I had to do a dru test for work, I had to get written authorization from my dr saying I wasn't gonna kick the bucket on them.  I about died laughing.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I've been busy like crazy since yesturday.. problems problems non-stop


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

send some my way...I'm bored silly at work.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

Yesturday, I was doing my English  paper from 9:00 am till 12:00midnight (long report, not sure if it's good enough).. and found out today that my teacher couldn't open the file that I send, so I don't know if she is going to mark me off because of that .. I e-mailed her and explained to her that I have a new computer and I'm still trying to figure things out ..


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a huge mid-term on thursday, I have a resume paper due, and a huge informative speech to make.. I still don't have a topic

I still don't like the way my clothes fit me, and always craving for nuts!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Man that does suck.   I think my property manager has the same problem when she emails things to our corp. office.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

positive thought.....Nuts are better than choc.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I had it on Microsoft "works"  instead of "words" and no one could open it


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> positive thought.....Nuts are better than choc.




yeah, but not when you want to be disciplined 

I'm also changing my meals plan, more carbs and less fat


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/2/04* 

Pull Routine  

_Wide grip lat pull down _ 62.5/12, 67.5/9, 67.5/8, 67.5/7, 62.5/9

_Close grip cable row _ 50/12, 55/8, 55/8, 55/7, 50/9

_DB Row (one arm at a time) _ 20/12, 22.5/12, 25/9

*Super-sets* 
_DB lateral raise _ 12.5/12, 15/8, 15/8
_DB Bent lateral raise (laying on bench) _ 10/11, 10/8, 10/8

_EZ Bar curls _ warm-up (no weight on bar/ 15 reps), 15/11, 20/6, 20/6, 15/8

_Straight bar cable curl _ 30/12, 40/7, 40/7, 30/12

_DB concentrations _ 12.5/9, 12.5/8, 12.5/8

_DB Shrugs _ 30/11, 30/9, 35/6, 30/7

*ABS: * _3 super-sets -- crunches on ball feet on wall.. crunches leg raise w. 10 lbs. plate_ 

*10 Minutes Stair master*


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

hehe...when I go overboard with nuts, its usually the honey roasted cashews.  Those are so yummy.  Just try not to eat the whole can.

Looks like a good workouts.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm also changing my meals plan, more carbs and less fat


Do you think you migh be craving fat cause you are not getting enough in your diet?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

hi sara.  

workouts look good. 

i know how important it is to find an eating plan that works for you AND that you can live with.  (believe me....it has been a struggle for me lately).

but don't forget along the way to finding yours that it may be hard to determine what's "better" unless you stick with things for awhile.  if you hate something and aren't seeing results i absolutely agree you should switch things up. 

i just know for awhile i was wanting a really quick fix and when in doubt....i'd change eating plans.  over and over without allowing my body to adjust.

just something to keep in mind b/c it can often seem like everything will fall into place as soon as we find "the perfect plan".  we're all learning and we can't get to know ourselves without trying other things - but i also don't think we can reach good conclusions if we don't give the plans time before making changes.

sorry to ramble.  just a thought.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

you 100% correct  
I will try to keep this plan for two weeks, see how it works for me


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you think you migh be craving fat cause you are not getting enough in your diet?



Jill- I just started this plan today.. and I was craving for nuts when I was on high fat diet, or low fat diet... I need to think of nuts as "a negative food" , just like sugar and I think I will be fine


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

and i think you know this...but just in case i want to make sure you do know that i'm not trying to be a bossy know it all.  trust me - i've started a zillion journals and a zillion eating plans in recent months so i'm more "guilty" of this mistake than anybody!  if i started a new plan 2 days ago and then read something or heard something different i'd start to wonder right away....maybe THAT one is better.  i still do it.  i'm just trying to not do it so fast.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I had the same problem for last month.. but after having a plan in my hand, and knowing what plan I will be doing next I think I'm not going to switch not for 2 weeks at least 
(you two days before me)


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Sara, when you restrict yourself TOO much, that is a major cause of binging. Just a thought. be careful, the pattern seems to be developing again.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

my diet for 2 weeks is I'm limiting my fat to 22 grams per day and I can have up to 200 carbs a day... I'm trying to work on it, today is my first day.. I will weight myself tomorrow as a starting point for this plan 
thanks sweetie


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

I count an egg white as 3.5P.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

ok


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

YAY!!! I am SOO happy to see carbs in your diet!! and that you will continue to include them! 
just dont get too anal about exacts on everything!


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm trying not to count the carbs in my meals.. and have fat or no fat in my meals.. I just want some opinions on the low carb milk, and is it worth it for protein source?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

good girl!  
you need some fat in your diet though. dont get too anal about going low fat. stick to healthy fats and those naturally occuring in your foods, like oats. its all good for you. 
and yes the protein in the low carb milk is a good source. I believe its whey/casein protein is it not?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I believe its whey/casein protein is it not?



Yes.  Casein is found in milk products like cottage cheese also.  Its a slow digesting protein.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Sara, I have been folowing along here, just havent spoken


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hi Sara, I have been folowing along here, just havent spoken


Hi  

The casein protein source (cottage cheese, low carb milk, cheese) is not recommended post workout?


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Slow digesting. Maybe before you go to sleep.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

or for me before I go to work, when I know I won't get a break to eat anything for 5-6 hours


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Yea, thats correct Sara.  You dont want a slow digesting protein post workout.  It is good before bed like Jill stated, and also could be good for you when going to work.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

ditto


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

*Tueday 3/2/04* 

*7:20 * pre-workout 
1/2 Cup Oats (measured dry) (5P,3F)
1/2 Cup Egg whites (12P) 
1 Egg white (3P) 
cinnamon 
(20P, 3F) 
** Hot Coffee/ powderd non-dairy milk** 

*10:20 * post-workout 
2/3 Cup Brown-rice (1F, 2P) 
1 Can Protein shake (21P, 4C,  1F) 1 gram sugar!
(23P, 3F) 

*2:00 * 
2/3  Cup green lentils (~10 P) 
1/3 Cup mashed kidney beans  
1 Can Sardine (17P, 4F, 5C) 110 cals
1 Egg white (3P) 
Veggies: Tomatoes, lettuce, green onions 
(30P, 4F) counting the protein from the lentils 

** Hot Tea/ Powderd non-dairy milk** 

*5:00 * 
1/2 Cup Uncle Sam's cereal (2.5F, 3P) 
1 Peach 
2 Strawberries 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese/ cinnamon  (13P) 
(16P, 2.5F) 

*8:30 *
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F) 
1/2 Cheese stick (3.5P, 3F) 
Veggies: Cauliflower, 4 Sprouts
(~16,5P, 3.5F) 
** Hot Cocoa/ Powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Just saying hi girl


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi hon, how you doing?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Definately better than before! the gym helps me so much, without it I'd be in the looney bin by now


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

Me too! the gym always help me.. too bad I workout in the mornings and the rest of the day.. I feel weird


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

what do you mean by weird hon?


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

wierd.. I feel like I need to move around, stay busy working out


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

nothin wrong w that! discretely tap your foot or rotate your ankles or contract your abs...
or do some jumping jacks


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

ya jumping jacks! haven't done jumping jacks since middle school


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

they tire u out quick


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

That's what I want


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)

*Wednesday 3/3/04* 

_7:40 _ 
1/2 Cup Brown rice
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F) 
1 Slice Veegie's Cheese (6P, 3F) 
(20P, 4.5F) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy millk**

_10:50 _ 
1 Apple 
1 Slice Whole Wheat seame seeds cracker (1P, .5F) 35 cals
1 Serving (2.8 oz.) Tofu (7P, 4F) 
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F) 
Jalapeno Pepper
(20P, ~5F) 
** Hot Tea/ powdered non-dairy milk**  

*2:30 * 
2 Low Carb Bread Total of 2 slices=(3F, 9C, 15P)
1 Bocca Bruger (18P, 1.5F, 4C) 
Veggies: Cabbage, Tomatoes, Spinach 
(33P, 4.5F) including the bread in total protein  

*5:10* 
1/2 Cup green lentils (8P) 
1 seasoned herb fish fillet (17P, 3F) 
1 Slice Whole wheat sesame cracker (.5F) 
Veggies: Green onions, Red-pepper
(24P, 4F) protein total includes lentils  

*Meal 5*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

how do you like those bocca burgers? how do you cook them?


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)

I cook them in the oven, or sometimes throw them in the microwave for 2-3 minutes
I tried to grill them once, and they were sticky to the grill! 

they taste ok, but you get sick of them when you eat them everyday


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

hmmm Ok. thanks! I was trying to get opinons. 
what flavour do you have? I seen regular and onion one?!


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)

I think I have the regular one.. it's the lowest in fat 1.5 per burger


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)

5'th meal for today was about an hour and 15 minutes after the 4'th meal.. I was just hungry, cold and I had a huge headache from staying all day at home studying for my mid-term  
I had lots of cereal (fiber one and some cheap sugary cereal)w. honey!!!
2 slices whole wheat bread, some baked potatoes and beans.. and sesame seeds crackers.... If I ever feel tired and sick of studying again, I will just go out to starbucks across the street and get some coffee or Tea instead


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Your meals look great girl  

I've got the low carb milk, it's really pretty good- taste a lot like skim milk.  I use it in my boyfriends potatoes and stuff and he can't even tell the difference  

I like the Boca Burgers too.  You can also buy them already ground up and cooked and just microwave for about 2 minutes, mix in a little brown rice and salsa, lettuce, and tomatoe, a low carb tortilla and Wala- you've got a burrito!!


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Your meals look great girl
> 
> I've got the low carb milk, it's really pretty good- taste a lot like skim milk.  I use it in my boyfriends potatoes and stuff and he can't even tell the difference
> ...



Thanx nc  
I bought the low carb milk today.. I'm going to try it on saturday.. 3 grams of sugar! that's less than the cottage cheese that I just had


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thursday 3/4/04 *Pre-planned 

[/6:10] 
_Meal 1 _ Pre-workout  
1/2 Cup Oats (5P)
3/4 Cup Egg whites (18P)
Cinnamon 
Cup Coffee/ powdered non-dairy milk

_9:00 _ Post-workout  
2/3 Cup Brown rice
1 Can Met-Rex Light Shake (21P, .5F, 4C)

_12:40 _ 
1 Apple 
1/4 Cup mashed kidney beans 
1/2 Cup Tuna (26P, 1F)
1 Fish oil (1F) 
Veggies: Cabbage 

_4:30_ 
1/3 Cup Oats (5P, 2F) 
3 1/2  Strawberries 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (18P) 
Cinnamon 

_8:30_ 
3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese 
Veggies: Cabbage 
(18P, 3F) 
** Hot Cocoa or Hot Tea w. Powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thursday 3/4/04 * 

Chest/Triceps/Legs AM  
15 Minutes Cardio/ ABS PM  

_BB Press with only the bar.. first time doing it I would add more weight but I need a spotter_ 20 reps 

_DB Chest Press _ 20/12, 22.5/7, 22.5/6, 20/9

_Machine Press _ 62.5/7, 62.5/5 62.5/5, 55/6

_DB Incline Flye _ 17.5/12, 20/6, 20/6

_Pec Dec Flye _ 40/9, 40/7, 40/6

_Triceps press down _ 52/12, 46/8, 46/7, 52/8 the less weight the more resistant  

_Seated dip machine _ 62.5/8, 62.5/7, 62.5/7

_Triceps extensions (sitting on ball) _ 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/7

*Super-sets*
_Squats_ 50/12, 60/12, 70/12 
_3 sets Box step-up _ 

_1 Leg leg press _ Right leg  70/11, 70/12, 80/12
Left leg 70/11, 70/11, 70/11

*PM ~ 5:30 * 
15 Minutes cardio
ABS: crunches


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

Sara I am very proud of you, diet is looking better and better!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanx hon  
My cal was low though.. I will up it next week


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

hon who??  jk ! I know what ya mean! 
your doing great. how are you feeling? lots of energy? cravings? 

good plan to up them next week


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't have any cravings..what else there to crave for after nuts are out for a while? my fat is low and I'm eating oats and rice that is replacing the fats and satisfying me

ya, next week, sometimes thursday.. 

I bought a low carb bar, low fat.. 21 grams of sugar alchohol, 3.5 grams of fat and 21 protein for a meal on monday at school


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

http://store3.yimg.com/I/zerocarb_1773_2493546

What you think?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh, the CarbRite bars taste pretty good IMO, but I cut bars and sugar alcohols awhile ago.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

They have no effect on your insulin.. and you don't eat them everyday... it would be ok


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

I haven't tried them yet.. I will try one bar on Monday, what's you favorite flavor?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 5, 2004)

The Frosted Cinnamon is good, so is the Choc. Mint, and Banana Nut. S'mores was just okay. Bars every once in awhile are fine, but I just pack my food for the next day beforehand.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

I try to do the same  if everything else in my diet is clean, bars would be exceptable


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Boca burgers are like veggie burgers, right?


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Boca burgers are like veggie burgers, right?


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

I think Id like to eat real beef burgers instead-I make the best hamburgers!!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

I do too Jill! but I'm doing lent, can't have meat only Sundays!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

hmmm I will have to judge that Jill - make me some and send them to me!  lol

Sara, diet for tomarrow looks well planned!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanx AJ  actually this was today's meals that I pre-planned this morning


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

How is 1/2 can of tuna 26P? Is that 1/2 of a big can? All I can ever find is the little cans, which are about 29P.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

opps! I meant 1/2 Cup Tuna.. 
1/4 Cup Tuna = 13 protein, .5F, 0 C


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Silly girl! We always catch eachothers mistakes!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

*Friday 3/5/04 * 

_6:35_ 
1/2 Cup Oats (3F, 5P) 
15 Blueberries/Cinnamon  
1/2 Cup Tuna (26P, 1F)
** Hot Coffee/ Powdered non-dairy milk** 

*9:30*
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F) 
1 Apple 

*12:20 * 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (1P, 1F)
1/4 Cup Mashed Kidney beans ******
1/2 Cup Tuna (26P, 1F)
Veggies: Tomatoes, Cabbage, Spinach 
** Hot Tea or Coffee/ powdered non-dairy milk** 

*6:30* 
1/2 Cup green lentils (8P) 
3 oz. Shrimp (17P, 0F) 
2 Fish cap (2F) 
Veggies: Red-pepper, Green onions  

*9:15* 
1 Can Sardines (17P, 4F) 
Veggies : Lots of lettuce (almost 1/2 head), onions
** Hot Cocoa/powdered non-dairy milk**

***** *Anyone knows what would be the carb, protein ratio when you mash the beans and measure? I may be eating too little or too much of it, because it's mashed*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

how about a stirfry?  

where did u get that Snapple drink? Ive never heard of it?


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Where do you work sara? Do you get any breaks at all?


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

Stir fry? what should I include with the stir fry? 

Snapple---- (it's the low carb banana blueberry one) It's healthy, but not for everyday.. only when I'm at work, and don't have breaks
http://www.snapple-a-day.com/home.aspx


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

any veggies that you want and some sort of protein. you cant have chicken now can you? you could crumble a boca burger and add that. or even tofu isnt bad in it! add a lil olive oil too for added taste! and you could put it on brown rice too. 

I have never seen those drinks. that US always gets the good stuff!  sounds tasty!


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

did you look at the link? it tasted sweet for the 6 grams of sugar

I have brown rice, bocca burger, and veggies.. stir fry?? sounds good.. 
I also have some kidney beans, fruits, cereal, whole wheat bread, oh and Oats!!! I'm just debating on what I should have? 

AJ, Tomorrow is Sunday, I can have meat.. not today


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

I get to have the low carb milk tomorrow! and meat! and eggs!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

mmm MEAT!!!  Id be going crazy without it. how long does lent last for? 

did you make that stirfry?

yuppers I looked at the link. it was probably just so sweet from the artificial sweetners is all.


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

Lent is over the Saturday after good friday.. a day before easter

I didn't make the stir fry  I was craving for an apple instead of the brown rice

I had a bocca burger, 1 apple, 2 strawberries  
2 slices whole wheat seasme crackers (only 1 gram fat for two slices and the ingredients: is whole wheat flour, seasme, not even sault is added) 
That's ok ???


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

they sound alright to me then. (the crackers) 

until easter??? oh my goodness!  thats... terrible. you poor soul. Id die.  hehe


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

I did it last year, and it was worse! I was doing no carb diet and only 2 carb up meals a week.. but then I used whey protein and didn't know whey contained animal product

AJ- you think Low carb milk or cottage cheese with oats are good for pre-workout meal? if not what you recommend? 
I know my Post workout  meal is going to be 3/4 cup b-rice and lots of egg whites..


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

that preworkout meal sounds great to me! slow release of amino acids and carbs to fuel your workouts and last you throughout them!


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

But I want to burn fat while working out, so the cottage cheese (which digest slow with the oats won't be a problem?) 
I was also thinking of oats and turkey breast, and tomatoes (since I can have meat tomorrow) what you think of that?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

nope not a problem. burning fat during your workout is a bit over rated anyhow(IMO anyways). 
the oats and turkey is good before your workout tomarrow too!


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

great  
Meal 1 oats/turkey/tomatoes
Meal 2 brown rice/egg whites
Meal 3 apple/turkey/cheese/veggies
Meal 4 oats/turkey/tomatoes
Meal 5 cottage cheese/turkey/veggies 

how does that sound? should I take anything out and add something else instead for tomorrow


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

looks good to me! are you training between meal 1 and 2? 
Id also add a lil healthy fats in meal 5


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, I'm training between 1 and 2.. I will up my fats in my meals on Thursday next week


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

*Saturday 3/6/04* 

*8:00 * 
1/2 Cup Brown-rice (1F, 1P)
1/2 Cup Tuna (1F, 26P)
Tomatoes 
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk** 

*~10:30 * @ work  
Low Carb Snapple Soy Drink 
(0F, 7P, 16C, 6 Sugar, 6 Fiber) = 90 Cals

*~1:50 *
3/4 Cup Kidney Beans (0F, ~12P) 
1/4 Cup Tuna (.5F, 13P) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (3F, 6P) 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Lettuce, Green onions

*5:10 *
1 Apple 
2 Slices Whole wheat cracker (1F) 
2 Strawberries 
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F) 
(18P, 2.5F) 

*8:40 *
1 Can Sardines (17P, 4F)
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F)
Veggies: lettuce, Green onions
(30P, 4.5F) 
** Hot Cocoa/powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

*Sunday 3/7/04 * 

Shoulders/Legs  

_DB Shoulder Press _ 17.5/12**20/6, 20/6, 20/4 , 17.5/6
** the first set I had a DB of 15 lbs. one side and the other side was 17.5.. didn't realize this, till I was done with the set

_DB Front Raise_ 15/12, 17.5/5, 17.5/5, 15/10

*Super-sets* 
_Standing DB lateral raise_ 12.5/12, 15/8, 15/8
_Laying on bench DB Lateral _ 10/12, 10/11, 10/10

_EZ Bar Up-right row _ 30/11, 40/6, 40/6

_DB Shrugs _ 35/11, 35/10, 35/9

_Laying Leg curl_ 62.5/12, 67.5/6, 67.5/6, 62.5/7

_Leg Press _ 130/12, 150/11, 160/10, 170/8


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

I will workout Tuesday and Thursday this week.. I won't be able to workout next sunday 14'th.. I'm going to be out of town only on Sunday, and that's normally my shoulders/legs workout day.. Should I add the shoulder/leg workout with tuesday, thursday workout.. any suggestions?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

No idea  Hi


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> No idea  Hi




 Hi sweetie! how are you doing today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm Good, I am so excited about my trip I cant stop saying how excited I am 

6th meal looks good to me..maybe add a little fat?


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that greeky  

6'th meal? well actually it's my 5'th meal.. 10:20 wasn't a meal.. it was just some coffee to get me energized for the workout


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

MMMM dunkin donuts iced coffees are my favorite


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

Ummm any kind of cereal w. milk is my favorite food


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm carving for grilled salmon and veggies!! can't have salmon for while, too high in fat.. 
Next Sunday, I'm going to eat out in a park.. they going to have all kind of food.. I gotta make sure to eat the right food..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

r u kidding? salmon is so extremely healthy! GOOD fats..actually help u to lose fat..


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

yes, I know.. I'm restricting my fat intake for a week.. till next thursday.. and I'm eating more carbs now... I'm going to eat healthy next sunday, but food is going to be high in fat/ carbs.. no sweets except from fruits


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

After reading all the articles on mercury in tuna and fish.. I'm going to eat less fish during lent.. I'm going to eat more lugumes, beans, high protein cereal, bread, soy product. to replace the protein from fish..


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

I think anything in moderation is fine for you Sara. Salmon fat is GOOD for you-dont be silly.


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

Jill- I know... just one week I'm restricting on fat intake and I will have fat again.. 
I've been eating tuna, fish 3 servings a day.. that's not good at all


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

did you guys see my thread in open chat "history of protein bars"?
I need help with it


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

*Sunday 3/7/04 * 

*7:50 * 
1/2 Cup Oats (3F, 5P) 
~ 2.5 oz. cooked X-tra lean turkey breast (~1.5F, ~19P)
Tomatoes
** Hot Tea/Powdered non-dairy milk** 

*10:20 * Workout  
I had some coffee during my workout 

*11:50 * 
3/4 Cup Brown-rice (1.5F, 2P) 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 18P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 

*2:30* 
3/4 Cup Kidney Beans (0F, ~12P) 
~ 2.5 oz. cooked X-tra lean turkey breast (~1.5F, 19P) 
Some FF Ceasar dressing (0F) 
Veggies: Tomatoes, Green onions, Lettuce 

*6:10 * 
1 Apple 
1 Slice FF Cheese (0F, 6P) 
~3 oz. X-tra lean turkey breast (~1.5F, 20P) 
Veggies: 3 sprouts 
** Hot Cocoa/ little of Low Carb FF milk** 

*~9:20 * 
~ 3oz. X-tra lean turkey breast (~1.5F, ~20P) 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (2F, 13P) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Cabbage


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

diet looks great today Sara!!


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2004)

*Monday 3/8/04* 

*7:40 * 
1/2 Cup Brown rice (1F, 1P) 
1/2 Cup Egg whites (0 F, 12P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P)
1 Slice FF Cheese (0F, 6P)
Tomatoes 
**Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk**

*11:00 * 
1 Cup Low Carb Milk (0F, 12P) 
3 Slices Whole-wheat crackers (1.5F,3P)
3 Strawberries/cinnamon 

*2:50 * 
1/2 Cup Oats (3F, 5P) 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 18P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 
1/4 Cup Blue Berries/cinnamon 

*5:50 * 
1 Bocca Burger (1.5F, 18P) 
1 Apple
Hot Coffee  

*9:30* 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (2F, 13P) 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites (0F, 6P) 
Veggies: Spinach, Cabbage


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanx AJ  
I skipped the protein bar today, and had an apple and bocca burger today! I will have the protein bar on thursday instead


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Meals are deff looking better girl! How many g's of p, c, f are you taking in daily? AND, what is you weight? Just curious


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanx Jill  
I like you'r new avi.. you look so cute  
I will weight myself Thursday and see how much I lost for a week, with being in a very low fat mod carb diet..


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

Jill- I'm counting the protein coming from oats, eggs, beans everything that has protein.. ~ 100-115 grams 
Fat- very low till thursday.. and then I'll have 20-22 grams a day
Carbs- I'm not counting carbs.. as long as they the good carbs  
Monday 3/1/04 I was 118.5 LBS. 
Thursday 3/11/04 ??? I'll let you know


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/9/04* 

Shoulders/Chest/Triceps/ABS  

*Super-sets * 
_DB Chest Press _ 20/12, 22.5/7, 22.5/5
_DB Incline Flyes _ 17.5/11, 20/5, 20/5

*Super-sets * 
_DB Shoulder press _ 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/6
_DB Front raise_ 15/11, 15/12, 15/7

*Super-sets* 
_DB Lateral raise _ 12.5/12, 12.5/12, 12.5/12 (wanted to use the 15 lbs. DB, they were used)  
_DB Bent lateral raise (laying on bench) _ 10/12, 10/11, 12.5/7

*Super-sets * 
_DB Shrugs _ 35/12, 35/9, 35/8
_Triceps press down _ 52/12, 46/11, 40/6 (as you decrease the weight, the more intense) 

*Super-sets* 
_Triceps press down (seated dip machine) _ 62.5/12, 67.5/8, 67.5/8
_DB Triceps extensions_ 17.5/8, 17.5/5, 17.5/5 

*Super-sets (ABS)* 
_3 super- sets Crunches on ball/ Crunches and leg raise w. weight _ 

Different routine for today and Thursday.. because I can only workout 2 times this week [


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/9/04* 

*7:10 * 
1/2 Cup Oats (3F, 5P) 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 18P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 
3 Strawberries/Cinnamon 
** Hot Coffee/ some low carb milk** 

*10:00 Post-workout * 
3/4 Cup Brown rice (1.5F, 2P) 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 18P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3P) 

*1:10 * 
1 Green Apple 
1/3 Cup green lentils (0F, 5P) 
~ 2/3 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (~3F, ~16P)
Veggies: Spinach 

*~ 4:20 * 
3/4 Cup green lentils (0F, 12P) 
1/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 6P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 
1 Fish oil cap (1F, 0P) 
Veggies: Spinach, Tomatoes, Cabbage 

*~ 8:20 * 
8 oz. Low Carb Milk (0F, 12P, 3C) 
1/2 Cup Hi-Low Cereal (1.5F, 12P, 11 Carbs, 6 Fiber, 1 Sugar)
Veggies: Lettuce
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm hungry again.. I just less than 2 hours ago


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2004)

My last cheat meal was Wednesday night 3/3/04 ..


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2004)

*Wednesday 3/10/04 *

*8:00 * 
2 Slices Organic Whole Wheat Bread _per slice= 1 F, 14C, 3P_ 
1 Low Fat Soy Hot'Dog (1F, 3C, 13P) 
** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk** 

*~11:30 * 
1 large Green Apple 
1/3 Cup Green Lentils (0F, 5P) 
1 Bocca Burger (1.5F, 18P) 
Veggies: Spinach 

*~2:10 * @ work 
1/2 Atkin's Bagel (2F, 10P) 

*5:50 * 
3/4 Cup Green Lentils (0F, 12P) 
1/2 Grape Fruit 
1/4 Cup Tuna (.5F, 13P) 
1 Fish oil cap (1F)
Veggies: Spinach, Lettuce 

[B9:30[/B] 
1.5 serving Tuna (~.75F, ~16P) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (3F, 6P) 
Veggies: Broccoli
** Hot Tea **


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

How do you like the Atkins bagels? I saw them last night and was tempted to buy em! (the cinn flavor)


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2004)

Ya, I have the cinnamon flavor too! don't buy them Jill, they open you'r appetite when you eat them.. I just use them at work sometimes .. where there no breaks


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Isnt work required to give you a 15min break every 2hrs?  I think its state law here...  Some people like to go out and smoke, I like to eat


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2004)

My last job if you work over 3 hours you get 10 minutes.. my new job you don't.. if you work 8 hours, you only get 1 hour and no breaks


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 10, 2004)

Cali has a state law where you must have two 15 min breaks and a half hour lunch if you work 8 hours. You get at least one 15 min. break for working 6 hours if you voluntarily give up a lunch and sign a waiver.


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2004)

I used to live in cali and remember all the good times


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

*Body Weight 3/11/04 first thing in the morning = 115 LBS *


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

how tall are you Sara?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Picts?


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm about 5'3 1/2 - 5'4 
 Sorry I don't have a scanner yet


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

What about getting a photo CD?  Like when you get your film developed?


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

I will actually get a scanner soon.. and take pictures and send you guys the before and after picts


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thursday 3/11/04* 

Back/Biceps/Legs  

*Super-sets * 
_Wide grip lat pull down _ 62.5/12, 67.5/10, 75/5
_EZ bar curls _ 20/10, 20/7, 20/6

*Super-sets* 
_Close grip cable row (low pull) _ 55/10, 55/9, 55/7
_Cable curls _ 45/9, 45/8, 45/8

*Super-sets * 
_DB Row _ 22.5/12, 25/10, 25/10
_DB Curls _ 17.5/12, 17.5/10,  *20/3*  , 17.5/5

*Super-sets * 
_EZ barbell upright row  _ 20/10, 20/8, 20/7
_DB Shrugs _ 30/10, 30/7, 30/5 

_Squats _ no weight on barbell/12 reps, 50/12, 60/11, 65/10

_Leg press _ 150/11, 150/11, 150/11

_Leg curls _ 62.5/11, 67.5/8, 67.5/6, 67.5/5

*ABS = * 
3 sets crunches w. weight on machine + 3 sets crunches on ball 

No workout next Sunday... I'll try to workout Monday instead of Sunday


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

Is it true if you crush the oats and make it like powder in a blender, would raise the GI level?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

nice workout Sara!  

and yes grinding the oats raises the GI. basically its not as complex or whole. thats why when we eat them we choose old fashioned large flake vs. "quick" that are cut up more so they cook faster.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> nice workout Sara!
> 
> and yes grinding the oats raises the GI. basically its not as complex or whole. thats why when we eat them we choose old fashioned large flake vs. "quick" that are cut up more so they cook faster.



Thanx AJ 
Good thing I didn't crushed my oats this morning to make the oats pancakes


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Is it true that when I eat oaties in my pp pancakes AJ or anyone its not as good for me? (i grind em first-I do buy the large flakes)You know whats all in my recipe-in my journal.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thursday 3/11/04* 

*7:10 * 
1/2 Cup Oats (3F, 5P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 18P) 
3 Strawberries/Cinnamon 
** Hot Tea/some LC Milk** 

*10:10 * Post-workout  
3/4 Cup Brown Rice (1.5F, 2P) 
3/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 18P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 

*12:40 * 
3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (3F, 18P) 
3/4 Cup Green Lentils (0F, 12P) 
Veggies: Spinach 

*~ 4:20 * 
1 Low Carb Bar 
200 cals, 3.5F, 21P, 21 Sugar Alcohol, 0 Sugar, 2.5 effective carbs

*8:00 * 
8 oz. Low Carb Milk (0F, 12P) 
1/4 Cup Egg whites (0F, 6P) 
1 Fish oil cap (1F) 
Pickels (Home Made)
Veggies: Lots Broccoli, Lettuce (w. some FF ceasar dressing) 
** Hot Tea**


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Is it true that when I eat oaties in my pp pancakes AJ or anyone its not as good for me? (i grind em first-I do buy the large flakes)You know whats all in my recipe-in my journal.



Jill- I guess when we grind the oats, they end up being bad for us...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't know why you guys grind your oats to make the pancakes anyway.  I just let mine soak in the cottage cheese/eggs and water for about 10-15 mins and they mush right up.

Its still good for you but not AS good for you.  The gi is increased a bit.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

you cook the cottage cheese with oats? wouldn't that destroy the cottage cheese nutri?


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2004)

*Friday 3/12/04 * Pre-planned

*6:30 * 
1/2 Cup Brown-rice (1F, 1P) 
1 Bocca Burger (1.5F,18P)
Tomatoes.
1 hour later....Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk....

*9:30 * 
3/4 Cup Green Lentils (0F, 12P) 
1 Soy Hot Dog (1F, 13P) 
1 Fish oil cap (1F) 
Veggies: Spinach, Tomatoes  

*12:30 * 
1 Large Apple 
1 Slice Whole-Wheat Cracker(.5F, 1 P, 7.5C) 
1/2 Cup Tuna (1F, 26P) 
1 Fish oil cap (1F) 

*6:40 * 
1/2 Grape Fruit 
1 Low Carb Whole_Wheat Tortilla (2F, 5P, 11C, 8 Fiber)
1/2 Cup Tuna (1F, 26P)
Veggies: Green Onions, Cucumbers 

*9:10 * 
1/4 Cup Tuna (.5F, 13P) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (3F, 6P) 
Veggies: Lettuce
** Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk**


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2004)

*Saturday 3/13/04* 

*~7:50 * 
1 Apple
1/3 Cup Green Lentils (0F, 5P)
1 Bocca Burger (1.5F, 18P)
** Hot Tea/Powdered non-dairy milk** 

*~10:50 * 
1/2 Atkin's Bagel (2F, 10P)

*1:40* 
1/2 Cup Brown-rice (1F, 1P)
1/2 Cup Tuna (1F, 26P)
1 Fish oil cap (1F)
Veggies: Lettuce, Green onions, Tomatoes 

*5:20 * 
1/2 Cup Lentils (0F, 8P) 
1/2 Grape Fruit 
1 Veggie's Hot Dog (1F, 13P) 
1 Fish oil cap (1F) 
** Hot Tea/ Powdered non-dairy milk** 

*8:40 * 
Fried Tilapia Fish (?F ?P) "Home Made"** 
Veggies: Broccoli, Green onions
**Just ate a little, my sister was complaining of the smell of the fish, I got mad and threw it all away and had some canned tuna  
** Hot Cocoa**


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm going to have an " un known" meal tomorrow!  going out of town, and eating at a friend's family owned resaurant.. I will do my best to be very picky on the food there and eat clean


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

*Sunda 3/14/04* 

*7:30 * 
1/3 Cup Oats (2F, 2P) 
1/3 Cup Egg whites (0F, 8P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P) 
~ 2 oz. X-tra Lean Turkey Breast (~1F, ~11P) 
Tomatoes 
** Hot Tea/little bit of Low Carb FF Milk** 

*11:00 * 
8 oz. Low Carb Milk (0F, 12P) 
3 Strawberries 

*~2:30 * 
3 Squares Burgul patties (Made from: ground beef, Burgul, flour, Tomatoes,onions, green pepper, Eggs)
Bite of Dolma (Grape leaf filled with rice+meat) 
A High GI Lugumes (not sure of the name) 
Salad (lettuce, tomatoes, green onions w. olive oil and some bluecheese) 
Pickles 

*~5:10 * 
1 Can RTD Protein Shakes (21P, 1F, 4C) 
1 Large Peach 

*8:10 * 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (2F, 12P) 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites (0F, 8P) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Cabbage
** Hot Tea/ some Low Carb Milk** 

Still Hungry and just ate the last meal


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

*Still Hungry.. and Just ate the last meal  *


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> [
> *~2:30 *
> 3 Squares Burgul patties (Made from: ground beef, Burgul, flour, Tomatoes,onions, green pepper, Eggs)
> ...




I felt this meal was greasy and wasn't full at all.. .. and I'm still hungry.. not sure if I should eat something else or just drink cocoa


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

*My weight is dropping and I feel my arms are getting bigger ... But my wasit is still the same, and my back is wider*


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

*Monday 3/15/04 * 

Chest/Triceps 

_DB Chest press _ 20/12, 22.5/6, 22.5/5, 20/8

_Machine press _ 62.5/6, 62.5/6, 62.5/5, 55/7

_DB Incline flye _ 17.5/11, 17.5/8, 20/5, 20/5, 17.5/8

_Pec Dec Machine flye _ 40/11, 40/6, 40/7, 40/6

_Triceps press down(dip) **the less weight the more intense** _ 46/10, 40/6, 40/5, 46/6

_Seated dip machine _ 62.5/8, 62.5/10, 67.5/7, 67.5/6

_DB Triceps extensions_ 17.5/10, 17.5/8, 17.5/6

_Cable Triceps press down _ 45/6, 40/10, 40/6 (first time doing this excersie)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Sara it sounds like you are making some good progress! stick with it!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

AJ- I just cheated today.. again


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

hmmmm there has to be a reason behind it. 
do you feel that you are militing yourself with your meals? are you satisfied after eating them?


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

What did you cheat on????????


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

I was satisfied after having an apple, 1/2 cup cereal, 1/4 cup fiber one, 8 oz. milk.. then I nibbled on some burgul patties , well alot of it and cottage cheese.. then I went crazy on.. crackers, bread, honey, dried fruits, healthy choice ice cream, sesame mini bites crackers, 1 low carb protein bar,  biscuits and some nestle crunch chocolate


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

this is bull shit.. I don't like my body anymore..


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

I can relate totally. I had a couple of major binges this weekend. Why does binging occur? Hell if i know. Im tyring to figure it out too Sara. Food sucks-actually its all about "us" and how we let food control our lives. I wish I could help you but im in the process of trying to help myself. Best of luck.


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

*Meals 3/15/04 * 

*7:40 * 
1/2 cup oats
3/4 cup egg whites
1 egg white
3 strawberries/ cinnamon 
** Hot Tea/ low carb milk** 

*10:30 * Post workout
3/4 cup brown rice
3/4 cup egg whites
1 egg white

*1:30 * 
CHEAT MEAL   

*Meal 5 * 
I will have egg whites and veggies 
Hot Tea


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanx Jill - We both need to stop this, we need to hate food.. food is our enemy .. except for the oats/rice/ veggies and lean protein.. everything else should be avoided


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanx Jill - We both need to stop this, we need to hate food.. food is our enemy .. except for the oats/rice/ veggies and lean protein.. everything else should be avoided


Thats so not right Sara, IMO! Food is not the enemy, its the issues with "you" that you must resolve. You are using food to fill some void-it serves some purpose to you when you binge. By avoiding everything will only put you into restriction mode-which triggers binging.


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

I know I know.. I'm just upset.. I was doing so good for the past 2 weeks and today I just screwed up


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Dont be so hard on yourself. Just start fresh tomorrow!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree with JIllybean! 
tomarrow is a new day. whats done today is done and there is no need for you to get down over it. 
just DONT try and cut back on your food intake tomarrow to make up for the cheat. 
keep meals balanced and on track. this will help to keep you satisfied and give your body what it needs! FUEL!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm so full now.. I gotta eat some protein though..


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

*Meal 5 8:40 * 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites(12P, 0F) 
Few bites of cucumbers
** Hot Tea/powdered milk**


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought you gave up protein powder because of your parents. No?


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I thought you gave up protein powder because of your parents. No?



You are right! but after reading all those articles on health benefits on whey protein.. and seeing I'm losing my diet/body .. I went and bought myself a very small container of designer's whey


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/16/04* 

Cardio/ABS  --> copied J'Bo on the cardio  

*10 Minutes on Stair Master * 
*10 Minutes on Bike * 
*20 Minutes Incline Treadmill * 3.0 speed, 9-13 Incline level


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

fun cardio Sara! :bounce: 

check your PM's !


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanx AJ  I really enjoyed the incline cardio


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

*How do you guys wash out the cottage cheese sodium? *


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Jodi puts it in a strainer and washes it under cold water.  Me... I just eat it


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/16/04 * 

*7:20 * 
1/2 Grape Fruit
1 Scoop Designer's Whey (1.5F, 17.5P)
1 Egg White (0F, 3.5P) 

GYM- Cardio/ABS  

*10:30 * 
1/3 Cup Brown-rice (.5F)
1 Bocca Burger (1.5F, 18P) 
1 Egg white (0F, 3.5P)
1 Fish oil (1F)
Veggies: Green onions, Red Pepper

*2:00* 
1/2 Grape Fruit
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (2F, 13P) 
1/2 Scoop designer's whey (.75F, 9P) 
Veggies: Cabbage 
** Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk** 

*5:30 * 
1 Soy Hot Dog (1F, 2C, 13P)
1 Cheese stick (6F, 0C, 7P) 
7 Olives (1F, 1C, 0P) 
Veggies: Tomatoes, lettuce, green onions, cucumbers w. vinegar

*8:30 *
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (2F, 13P) 
1 Whole Egg (5F, 6P)
Veggies: Spinach 
** Green Tea**


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

How many times a day do you post your diet sara?


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

whenever I update it and whenever I'm online


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

Low Fat... Mod Carbs is not working for me.. my weight is going down and my waist, clothes are the same or worse.. tried it for 2 weeks and didn't help.. it just helped me lose weight.. and I want to lose Body Fat and maintain my weight.. 

I wil be doing the following: 

*5 Meals --> 80 Carbs, 40 Fats, ?? Protein * Non-training days. 

*5 Meals --> 80-115 Carbs, 40 Fats, ?? Protein* Trainin-days

I'm going to try this for at least 2 weeks and see


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

Sara, any new plan takes time. Two weeks is not long.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

I know, but I trust the old plan better.. I did it same time last year.. well it was 2 carb ups a week and no carb the rest of the week.. I'm doing something similar not exact the same


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

No carbs for the whole week? Be careful sweetie. 

I think this book might be a good read for ya.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-8817917-2224918?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

No, that was last year when I did no carbs for a whole week.. check out my first journal here it was march 2003


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm happy with the scale..but I'm not happy with my clothes and waist.. especially my tummy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sara hun, if your loosing on the scale then your doing something right! That's usually the last place that you see it.  Good luck with whatever you decide, but remember you can't achieve your goals overnight sweetie!!  

Don't worry about the binge either, maybe you were restricting yourself too much.  Make more room in your diet for the occassional cheats.  

Hang in there girlie- you can do it


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

For a change I agree with Sara.  The scale doesn't mean shit.  Even if you are dropping on the scale it doens't mean shit.  If your clothes are tight and you dropped 10 pounds on the scale then you probably lost muscle and that is NEVER good.

However, I don't agree on low carb diets in this situation.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

me too.  i also think your new proposal sounds pretty good.  the carbs aren't ridiculously low (in my opinion)

the fact that it's showing on the scale and not in your clothes would worry me too.  i'd be thinking muscle loss was happening as well.

any chance that it isn't the plan but that your calories are too low so you're losing too fast?  ('cause losing weight fast means losing muscle)


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

I think you should banish the scale-i havent seen mine in weeks. If I weigh myself and its high-Im in a shitty mood, and I have binged because of the #.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

banishing the scale depends on the person.  it can be a tool in tracking progress (just never the only one).  i know lots of women get crazy about weighing themselves too often and frequently misinterpreting results.  if you find yourself practically chained to the scale than i agree - put it away.

but if you can understand how to use it properly while not making yourself miserable - it can be a valuable tool.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

*Thanx girls  * 
*I think the reason why I saw changes in the scale and not my clothes.. is the water weight I was holding from the cheats.. and the first two weeks of clean meals I lost the water weight.. *


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sara..is your monthly visitor soon?   That can also make us hold, which would effect our clothes.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

*8*

Wednesday 3/17/04  

7:50  
1 Low Carb Tortilla (5P, 11C, 2F) 
1 Veggie Hot dog (13P, 2C, 1F) 
1 Veggie's Cheese (6P, 0C, 3F) 
Veggies: Spinach 
** Hot Plain Tea w. cinnamon** 

11:10  
1 Can Tuna (32P, 0C, 1.5F) <--- didn't look it was 1 full can
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil (0P, 0C, 7F) 
7 Olives (0P, 1C, 1F) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Lettuce 
** Hot Plain Coffee** 

~2:10 
1 Packet Soy protein powder (25P, 1C, 1F) 
10 Almonds (6F)
4 Strawberries (0P, ~8C, 0F) 

~5:30  
3 oz. Shrimp (17P, 0C, 0F) 
2 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 0C, ~11F) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Lettuce w. vinegar

8:45 
1 Can Tuna (32P, 0C, 1.5F) 
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil (0P, 0C, 7F) 
Veggies: Lots Broccoli, Onions 
** Hot Plain Herbal Tea**


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Sara..is your monthly visitor soon?   That can also make us hold, which would effect our clothes.



I don't get it every month


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I don't get it every month


What do you mean? Are you on birth control where you skip placebo pills?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sara...maybe you should stick to what your doing beyond the two weeks.  You don't want to drop anymore than 1.5 to 2lbs on average per week.  It's not uncoming to drop water weight the first couple weeks of a new diet, then see it slow down after that.  just my opinion.  But you know what is best for you.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

aggie- I'm not on any pills

JLB- I will stick to the same diet, and If I lose anymore weight I know what to increase.. (the fats into my diet)


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Do you not get your period cause you have such a low % of bf maybe?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you not get your period cause you have such a low % of bf maybe?


*No, it was irregular when I had a high body fat.. it's been always like that*


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *No, it was irregular when I had a high body fat.. it's been always like that*


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2004)

It's been always like that


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

*Thursday 3/17/04* 

Shoulders/Cardio/ABS  

[/I]DB shoulder press[/I] 17.5/12, 20/7, 20/6, 17.5/7

_DB front raise _ 15/12, 17.5/7, 17.5/6, 15/10

Super-Sets  
_Standing DB lateral raise _ 12.5/12, 15/10, 15/9
_Bent DB lateral raise (laying on bench) _ 10/12, 10/12, 10/11

_EZ Bar lateal raise _ 30/6, 30/6, 30/5 only bar/20

_DB shrugs _ 35/12, 35/11, 35/11, 35/7

*10 Minutes High Incline Cardio * 3.0 speed 9-13 Incline 

*ABS--> * 3 Super-sets 
Crunches on ball 
Crunches leg raise w. 10 lbs. plate 

*Wanted to do lower body today.. I had little pain in my left foot, didn't want to risk it.. I gotta see the doctor soon!*


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

*Thursday 3/18/04 * 

7:40  
1/3 Cup Oats (3P, 2F, 18C) 
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 
** Hot Plain Tea** 

*GYM * 

10:25  
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (1P, 23C, 1F) 
1 Scoop Designer's whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 

1:30  
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (13P, 2F, 5C) 
1/2 Cup Egg whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
1/2 TBSP PB (1P, 4F, 1C) 
Veggies: Broccoli 

~4:40  
3 oz. Shrimp (17P, 0F, 0C) 
1 serving cheese (5P, 6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Green onions, Red-pepper, Garlic w. seasonings spices.. 
** 1 TSP Cocoa powder/powdered non-dairy milk** 

~8:320  
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (13P, 2F, 5C) 
1 Whole egg (6P, 5F, 0C) 
1 Fish oil cap (0P, 1F, 0C) 
Veggies: Cucumbers, Garlic
** Hot Cocoa w. cinnamon**


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Diet looks good!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

things are looking better! but you need more fats in there girl! was today a lower carb day?


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> things are looking better! but you need more fats in there girl! was today a lower carb day?




*How much more fat  I need to add in? in what meal(s)*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

well you only had 26g fat in there. add in a tablespoon of healthy spread over your last 2 meals. 

do you use fitday?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> well you only had 26g fat in there. add in a tablespoon of healthy spread over your last 2 meals.
> 
> do you use fitday?



No. I don't like using fitday all the time.. it's nutri value differs from my food labels 
basically add 7 grams of fat to each of the last 2 meals?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

*everything I have now to eat is high in sodium..  *


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

ye sadd 7g fat to each of your last 2 meals. 
are you having more carbs today? 


how high sodium are you talking? like what foods?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

Total fat= 14-15 for each meal? 

Bocca burger, canned tuna, canned salmon, frozen shrimp.. I was going to have a canned sardines yesturday.. I read the sodium value in one can 600mgs sodium


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

_No workout today.. I'm only having carbs in my first meal today_


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

rinse your canned meats under cold water in a strainer for a minute or so .this helps cut the sodium down alot, near half. 

yupp about 14g fat in each meal


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> rinse your canned meats under cold water in a strainer for a minute or so .this helps cut the sodium down alot, near half.
> 
> yupp about 14g fat in each meal



I drain the Tuna all the time.. 
I will start rinsing  I don't there is anything I can do to reduce the bocca burger sodium


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

I rinse my tuna a few times, it helps take away a lot of the icky fishy smell and taste! 

btw hi sara


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi greeky


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

*I've probably said this before... that soy protein tastes nasty, I bought a small container for this month from GNC and it taste soooo good.. it taste better than my fav whey protein* 

*It has no sugar, but it taste sweet* 

_GNC Natural Brand.. Non-GMO Soy Protein _ 

Ingriedents: Non-GMO Soy Protein Isolate, Natural Flavor, Sucarlose, Gum Arabic, Potassium Chloride 

Isoflavone Content: Daidzein 18 mg 
                                Genistein 28 mg
                                Glycitin 40 mg 
Total Isoflavones:   50 mg 

*What is Isoflavone? *


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

*Nutrition Facts * 2 Rounded Scoops (32g) 
Calories: 115 
Fat 1 
Carbohydrate 2 
Fiber 0 
Sugar 0 
Protein 25 

Sounds good?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

*Friday 3/19/04 * 

*6:30 * 
1 Low Carb Tortilla (5P, 2F, 11C) 
1 Veggie's Hot Dog (13P, 1F, 2C) 
2 Fish Oil Cap  (0P, 1F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach 

~ 7:40   Hot Plain Tea w. Cinnamon

*9:30 *
1 Can Salmon (25P, 5F, 0C) 
1 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 5.3F, 0C) 
Veggies: 1/2 Cup Green Beans, Lettuce

*12:30 * 
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Spinach 
Mix of Black Tea and Coffee  

*~3:40 * 
2 Scoops Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (~3P, 8F, ~3C) 

*7:30 * 
~4 oz. Pouched Frozen Salmon (22P, 5F, 0C) _Nutri info from the label..._ 
5 Almonds (0P, 3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Onions, Lettuce 

~ 9:30 Hot Cocoa w. Cinnamon


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

looks like a great protein powder then Sara. 
the isoflavones are a type of phytochemicals that help to prevent diseases, etc. 

was yestarday a lower carb day? I dont see enough carbs at all!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy cow. I don't see any carbs. I wouldn't even count the tortilla because those things have 8g. of fiber.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2004)

AJ, aggies1ut I am very satisfied with what I'm eating  not hungry like I used to when I ate more carbs.. the veggies and fats (olive oil especially) are filling me up.. I will have some carbs tomorrow in my first few meals, because I will do some weight lifting tomorrow  

I'm just afraid that I might not be getting enough fat ..  I feel the amts. of fat I'm taking is ok.. I am satisfied.. but I might be wrong


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm debating for my last meal.. should I have 1 can Salmon ? 25P, 5F, 0C  and 1 TSP Olive oil Or.. soy protein (25P, 2C, 1F) and 1 TBSP PB


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2004)

*Saturday 3/20/04 * 

7:50  
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil (0P, 7F, 0C) 
Veggies: 1/2 Cup Green Beans
**Mix of Tea & Coffee ** 

11:00  
2 Scoops Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (3P, 8F, 3C) 

2:00  
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C)
Veggies: Lettuce, Onions 

~3:50 Hot Cocoa w. cinnamon  

5:30  
3 oz. Shrimp (17P, 0F, 0C) 
18 Almonds (3P, 11F, 2C) 
Veggies: Green Beans, Onions, Garlic, Lettuce 

~8:30-9:00  
Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C)
1 TBSP PB (3P, 8F,  3C)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

no carbs again yestarday? SARA!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

AJ- so far this is working good for me.. when I have carbs with  lean protein, I'm not full.. but when I have more fats and lots veggies with lean protein I'm more full .. I will have carbs after workout : )


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> AJ- so far this is working good for me.. when I have carbs with  lean protein, I'm not full.. but when I have more fats and lots veggies with lean protein I'm more full .. I will have carbs after workout : )


If that works for you, great!! Different things work for different people.  I would also recommend some carbs post workout!


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

Jill- I will get some carbs for PWO .. some Brown-Rice and a shake  
My Body weight ~114 .. I don't care about my BW but I still have look at it if I'm losing too fast, meaning losing muscles..


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

*I'm going to try to change my workout routine.. * 

_Day 1 Back/Biceps_ (Sundays)
_Day 2 Chest/Triceps/some lower body (if my legs are ok) _ (Tuesdays)
_Day 3 Shoulders/Biceps_ (Thursdays)


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

You dont wanna lose any muscles hon


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Why bis 2X a week?


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Why bis 2X a week?



I want to build my biceps  
I might do cardio or ABS instead of Biceps on Shoulders day


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

*Sunday 3/21/04 * 

Back/Biceps  

_Wide grip lat pull down _ 62.5/12, 67.5/8, 67.5/6, 62.5/8

_Close grip cable row (low pull) _ 50/12, 55/7, 55/6, 50/8

_DB Row _ 22.5/12, 25/10, 25/10

*Super-sets* 
_EZ Bar upright row _ 20/10, 20/8, 20/8
_DB Shrugs _ 35/8, 35/6, 35/5 

_EZ Bar  Curls _ 15/8, 15/6, 15/6

_Cable curls _ 35/12, 35/12, 40/6

_DB curls _ 17.5/6, 17.5/7, 17.5/7

_Seated DB Curls (incline curls) _ 12/12, 12/10, 12/? I forgot to write it down...


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

*This is so wierd.. I've been full/satsfied with my meals lately ; since I'm not having lots of carbs*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Id say its the added fats that is helping to curb your appetite. 

nice workout! if you want to build your biceps hit them ONCE a week HARD... any more and you will risk overtraining them, leading to limited progress.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Id say its the added fats that is helping to curb your appetite.
> 
> nice workout! if you want to build your biceps hit them ONCE a week HARD... any more and you will risk overtraining them, leading to limited progress.




Thanx AJ      How about if I do Incline cardio or ABS with shoulders day instead of Biceps? Or Arms?  
I don't have any Arms workout..


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

I need a new Avi? can someone find me a cute avi?


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Send me your pic!


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't have a scanner yet


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

I want a cute monkey like AJ or something cute


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

*Sunday 3/21/04* 

8:00  
1/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (6P, 1F, 2.5C) 
1/2 Scoop Designer's protein (8.5P, .75F, 1C) 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites (8P, 0F, 1.5C)
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 
**Mix Tea + Coffee ** 

*GYM @ 10:00 * 

11:30  
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (1P, 1F, 23C) 
1 Scoop Designer's protein (17.5P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 Egg White (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 

2:20  
~ 3.5 oz. Chicken (24P, 4F, 0C) 
1 Cheese Stick (7P, 7F, 0C)
Veggies: Onions, Cucumbers, Lettuce 

5:20  
4 oz. Tenderloin Pork (~22P, ~2F, ~1C) 
2 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Grilled Broccoli, Onions, Garlic, Red-Pepper 

~9:10  
1/3 Cup 2% Cottage Cheese (8.5P, 1.5F, 3.5C)
~ 2 oz. Chicken (16P, 2F, 0C) 
2 Fish oil cap (0P, 2F, 0C) 
Veggies: Cucumbers
** Maybe some Hot Cocoa w. Cinnamon**


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

better than a cute monkey if u ask me!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanx AJ      How about if I do Incline cardio or ABS with shoulders day instead of Biceps? Or Arms?
> I don't have any Arms workout..



well you could do shoulders/legs.. since I think it would be hard to do all chest/tris/legs together?! 

Nice Avi- Vin is hot!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

greeky- I still love the monkey  

AJ- How about: 
Shoulders/legs or cardio or ABS 
Triceps/Chest/cardio or ABS 
Back/Biceps/cardio or ABS 

Vin is a hottie, but the picture kinda foggy


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

that split looks good Sara


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

split looks good and Vin looks good too.


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

*Monday 3/22/04 * 

7:50 
1 Cheese stick (7P, 6F, 0C) 
1 Whole Egg (6P, 5F, 1C) 
1/4 Cup Egg white (6P, 0F, 1C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach 

11:00  
1.5 serving Tuna (19P, .75F, 0C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: 4 Sprouts 1 Celery 

2:30  
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F, 0C) 
1 1/2 Cheese stick (10P, 9F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli 

6:00  
1 Scoop Designer's whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

9:10  
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (13P, 2F, 5C) 
1 Whole Egg (6P, 5F, 1C) 
5 Almonds (1P, 3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Lettuce 
** Hot Cocoa w. Cinnamon**


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Your Vinny pic is blurry!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

I know  I'm not sure how to fix it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

eMail it to me.  The non blurry one. 

I pm'ed you my addy.


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

PreMier.. even the original one is blurry


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

I know.  I got the PM


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm going to bed now.. I'm so tired 
Good night


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

G night~


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/23/04 *

Chest/Triceps/ABS

_DB Chest press _20/12, 22.5/10, 22.5/7, 22.5/5

_Chest Machine Press _62.5/4, 62.5/5, 62.5/3, 55/5     

_DB Incline Press _17.5/12, 20/9, 20/6

_DB Incline Flye _17.5/6, 17.5/8, 17.5/8

_Pec Dec Flye (Machine_) 40/10, 40/7, 40/6

_Tricpes Press down _46/11, 40/7, 40/6 

_DB Tricpes Extension _17.5/7, 17.5/7, 17.5/6

_Seated Dip Machine _62.5/10, 62.5/11, 62.5/12

_Tricpes Cable _40/12, 40/12, 40/7

*ABS: (3 Super-sets)-----> *_Crunches on ball + Crunches/leg raise  w. weight _


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Sara, I LOVE LOVE your AVI!!!!!!!!

Did you already do your work out?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

nice workout Sara!  

are you ditching carbs again altogether?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sara, I LOVE LOVE your AVI!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you already do your work out?



Thanx Babsie  
Yes, I did my workout this morning


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> nice workout Sara!
> 
> are you ditching carbs again altogether?



So far.. I'm semi-ditching the carbs, I have good energy without them... and I measured my waist (by myself) it went down


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

*Tueday 3/23/04 * 

7:30  
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 Cheese Stick (7P, 6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach 
** Hot Tea mixed w. Coffee** 

10:20 Post-workout  
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (1P, 1F, 23C) 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 Egg White (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 

1:30  
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F, 0C) 
1 1/2 Cheese Sticks (10P, 9F, 0C) 
1 Fish Oil Cap (0P, 1F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli. 1 Celery  

5:50  
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F, 0C) 
1/3 Cup Egg Whites (8P, 0F, 1C) 
2 TBSP Organic Garlic Pepper Dressing (0P, 11F, 0C)
Veggies: Broccoli, Lettuce, 1 Celery 

9:00  
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (13P, 2F, 5C) 
1 Whole Egg (6P, 5F, 1C)
5 Almonds (1P, 3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Cucumbers, Garlic
** Hot Cocoa**


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wednesday 3/24/04 *

*7:50 *
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 Veggies' Cheese (4P, 2F, 1C) 
1 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 5.3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach 

*12:30 *
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli 
** Mix Hot Cocoa w. Coffee** 

*4:00 *
Soy Protein (25P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

*6:50 *
1 Can Salmon (25P, 5F, 0C) 
10 Almonds (2P, 6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Lettuce, Celery, Green onions, Cucumbers 

*9:50 *
Soy Protein (25P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

Im glad to see you increased your healthy fats. 
however I still feel you need the carbs. 

how are you feeling?


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm feeling good, I have energy throughout the day.. except in the morning when I get up, I'm very hungry and have no energy.. after I eat I'm ok.. I need to add more fats or add little carbs into my diet, because I don't want to drop anymore weight.. just want to shrink my waist now


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

*Thursday 3/25/04 * 

*7:00 * 
1/4 Cup Oats (2.5P, 1.5F, 13.5C) 
1/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (6P, 1F, 2.5C) 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites (6P, 0F, 1C) 
1/2 TBSP PB (1P, 4F, 1.5C) 
** Hot Coffee/ Cinnamon** 

*10:00 * Post-Workout 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (1P, 1F, 23C) 
3/4 Cup Egg Whites (18P, 0F, 3C) 
1 Egg White (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 

*1:00 * 
1 Cheese Stick (7P, 6F, 0C) 
1 Whole Egg (7P, 6F, 1C) 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites (6P, 0F, 1C) 
1/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese (6P, 1F, 2.5C) 
Veggies: Lettuce 

*4:10 * 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

*7:30 *  Cheat Meal   
3 oz. Shrimp (17P, 0F, 0C) 
Cheese (~10P, ~11F, 1C) 
?? ~1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese (?P, ?F, ?C) 
~ 1.5 TBSP or less or more PB (?P, ?F, ?C) 
Few Almonds (5-6 almonds) (?P, ?F, ?C) 
lick of macademia butter (?P, ?F, ?C) 
Veggies: Broccoli, Lettuce 
** Hot Cocoa**:


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

*Maybe after 1 week strict low carb diet, my body needed the extra fat in meal 5 tonight.. is that ok? *


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

*Thursday 3/25/04* 

Shoulders/ABS  

_DB Shoulder press _ 17.5/12, 20/5, 20/6, 20/5, 17.5/6

_DB Front Raise_ 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/7, 17.5/6

*Super-sets * 
_DB Lateral raise (standing) _ 12.5/12, 15/9, 15/8
_DB Bent Lateral raise (laying on bench) _ 10/12, 10/12, 10/11

_EZ Bar Upright Row _ 20/12, 20/11, 20/10

_DB Shrugs _ 30/12, 35/10, 35/8

*ABS---> * 3 sets crunches w. weight
                        3 sets hang leg raise 
                        2 sets crunches on ball


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *Maybe after 1 week strict low carb diet, my body needed the extra fat in meal 5 tonight.. is that ok? *


It probably wont do you any harm at all hon. When are you going to up the carbs? You cals are pretty low.....

Are those cheese sticks you always eat like the ones kid take in their lunches???? I have this weakness for marble cheese-Steve buys the "huge" blocks. Everytime I open the fridge I see it, its very tempting-sometimes I have a few slices.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

I did crunches on the swiss ball the other day... It has been so long, I was all shakey.  This guy I know started laughing at me!


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> It probably wont do you any harm at all hon. When are you going to up the carbs? You cals are pretty low.....
> 
> Are those cheese sticks you always eat like the ones kid take in their lunches???? I have this weakness for marble cheese-Steve buys the "huge" blocks. Everytime I open the fridge I see it, its very tempting-sometimes I have a few slices.



I have two different kinds of cheese that I eat.. The mozerella cheese stick I think it's 80 or 70 cals.. (7P, 6F, >1C) 
 I bought the yellow cheese in cubes per serving: 6 cubes = 9F 7P, 1C

I had about 8 cubes today plus the PB for meal 5


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

Jill- I already added some carbs in meal 1 this morning  

PreMier- I don't feel anything when I do crunches on ball.. maybe I got used to it, or maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2004)

Keeping carbs low, I can see some defenetion in my tummy (ABS) but never in lower ABS


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

i love ball crunches..gotta do them slow and really focus on contracting the muscles..makes a world of difference

lower abs usually come in last.. keep it up and ull get them hon!  how much cardio do u do now?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i love ball crunches..gotta do them slow and really focus on contracting the muscles..makes a world of difference
> 
> lower abs usually come in last.. keep it up and ull get them hon!  how much cardio do u do now?



I will probably do cardio once a week.. I don't want to lose anymore weight.. just want to lose body fat


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Ball crunches are awesome (imo) when using free weights for added intensity  Oh yeah!!!

How ya doing hon?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Babsie  I'm doing ok.. just school stress espcecially in accounting 

How are you doing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm okay.  Just tired

Yeah, accounting stinks!!!!!  It's what I do


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

I just started accounting classes and they time consuming and confusing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I hear you.  Once you get in the field, it starts to make more and more sense.  but until you start using it in your life, STUDY STUDY STUDY!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

yup!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Hang in their!!!

Where are ya working?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanx sweetie 
Bank


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

*Friday 3/25/04 * 

*6:20 * 
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 Veggies' Cheese (4P, 2F, 1C) 
1 TSP Olive oil (0P, 5.3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach, Green onions 
** Hot Cocoa** 

*9:20 * 
Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 
1/2 Grape fruit (0P, 0F, ~14C)

11:20 Tea w. Powdered non-dairy milk 

*12:30 * 
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Broccoli 
** Coffee w. Black Tea** 

*4:20 * 
Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

*8:10* 
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Green Beans, Green onion, Lettuce, Parsley


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm having catfish tomorrow!


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2004)

Actually I'm having Salmon  I love Salmon w. garlic


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

I LOVE seafood!!! salmon is awesome!! last time I had some was 5steaks at xmas.. that was one meal! fresh.. daddy cooked it!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

You mean 5 salmons??


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

I had salmon for din din to Sara! Except I grabbed a piece, put in on my digi, and it was 7.5oz!! Needless to say I put 2oz back....


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

haha I wouldnt have put it back JIllybean! 

Sara- they were FIVE salmon STEAKS!! big suckers too! got more than my protien and healthy fats worth that night for a whole day!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

Yesturday, I had 6 oz. (measured raw) salmon for meals 3,4 w. veggies..


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

*Saturday 3/27/04 * 

*8:10 * 
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 TSP Olive oil (0P, 5.3F, 0C) 
1 Cheese (4P, 2F, 1C) 
Veggies: Spinach 
** Hot Tea w. Coffee** 

*11:10 * 
Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

*2:20 * 
6 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Veggies: Lettuce, Green onions, Garlic, Cucumber, Parsley 

*5:30 * 
6 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Veggies: Garlic, Cucumbers, Parsley, Celery 

*8:00 * (out) 
Soy protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 Peach (0P, 0F, ?C) 
1 Plum (0P, 0F, ?C) 
Lots PB, Pistachios, Sunflower seeds 
Whole Wheat Crackers 
Sesame seeds Crackers 

*1:30 am * (out) 
Soy Protein (25P, 1F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 
1 1/2 Falaful (?P, ?F, ?C) made from Fava beans, garbanzo beans and onions


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

*I know meals 5,6 are not the usual meals that I have.. I was out and up till 3:00 am *


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Were you partying it up last night Sara? I was in bed by 10!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

I was at a friend's house..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

3 am... thats nothing!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

*Sunday 3/28/04 *

Biceps/Triceps

_EZ Bar Curl _20/12, 25/6, 25/5, 20/8

_Seated DB Incline Curls _12.5/12, 15/12m 17.5/4  , 15/12

_Seated Curl (machine_) 25/9, 25/8, 25/9

_Cable Curls _40/9, 40/8, 40/7

_Triceps Pressdown _46/12, 40/6, 34/5, 40/6

_Seated dip machine _62.5/11, 67.5/8, 67.5/8

_Triceps cable _30/12, 35/10, 35/10

_DB Triceps extensions _17.5/11, 17.5/10, 17.5/7


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

I did Biceps and Triceps today.. Can I do Chest or Back tomorrow?


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2004)

*Sunday 3/28/04 * 

*11:00 * 
1/2 Cup Egg whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
1 Whole egg (7P, 6F, 1C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach 
** Hot Coffee** 

*1:10 * Post-workout 
1.5 Scoop Designer's whey (22P, 2F, 4C) 

*3:30 * (out) 
Chicken ceasear salad (chicken, parmasion cheese, romaine, lick of ceasar dressing

*6:30 * 
4 oz. Tenderloin pork (22P, 2F, 1C) 
2 TSP Olive oil            (0p, 10.6F, 0C) 
1/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (0F, 6P, 2.5C) 
Veggies: Lettuce, Cucumbers, Green onions, Garlic

*10:00 * 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (13P, 0F, 5C) 
1 Whole Egg (7P, 6F, 1C) 
Veggies: Parsley, Lettuce
** Hot Cocoa**


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2004)

*ok... I know this is going to be so hard for me to accomplish  I want to maintain my weight, while eating less carbs like I'm doing now and lose body fat.. I know I need to increase my fat intake if I eat less carbs.. How much  fat do I need to burn the body fat and maintain my weight? *


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2004)

*Monday 3/29/04 * 

*8:00 * 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (13P, 0F, 5C) 
1/4 Cup Tuna (13P, .5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive Oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Cucumbers 
* Hot Tea w. Cinnamon * 

*11:00 * 
2 Whole Eggs (14P, 12F, 2C) 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites (12P, 0F, 2C) 
Veggies: Green onions, Spinach 

*2:30 * 
1.5 Serving Tuna (19P, .75F, 0C) 
1 Cheese (5P, 6F, 1C) 
6 Almonds (1P, 3.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Celery, Lettuce, Green Onions, Parsley 

~ 5:10 Cup Coffee 

*6:10 * 
1 Scoop Designer's whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 3C) 
1 Cheese Stick (7P, 6F, 1C) 

*9:10 * 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (13P, 0F, 5C) 
1 Whole Egg (7P, 6F, 1C) 
5 Almonds (1P, 3F, 0C) 
Veggies: Parsley, Green onions, Cucumbers


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

if your not looking to loose anymore weight why not just follow something a bit more balanced daily?


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> if your not looking to loose anymore weight why not just follow something a bit more balanced daily?



How would I be able to lose 5 lbs. of Fat? and maintain my weight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

by gaining muscle.  lift heavy!


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

what about diet?


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/30/04 *

Chest/Back 

_DB Chest Press _20/12, 22.5/4  , 22.5/7, 22.5/7
(second rep, the DB weren't balanced and couldn't lift anymore) 

_Machine Chest press _62.5/6, 62.5/5, 62.5/4, 55/8

_DB Incline press _20/9, 20/6, 20/6, 17.5/8

_DB Incline Flye _17.5/8, 17.5/8, 20/5, 17.5/8

_Pec Dec Flye _40/7, 40/7, 40/6

_Lat pull down (Wide grip)_ 62.5/12, 67.5/6, 67.5/6, 62.5/8

_Close grip cable Row _50/12, 55/8, 55/7, 50/7

_DB Rows (one arm at a time_) 22.5/12, 25/10, 30/6, 25/9


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what about diet?



if you followed a balanced healthy diet and dont starve your metabolism then in return you are able to gain muscle, thus increasing your metabolism and shedding the unwanted fat. this will keep your weight steady or even go higher but you will be learner and more sculpted


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> if you followed a balanced healthy diet and dont starve your metabolism then in return you are able to gain muscle, thus increasing your metabolism and shedding the unwanted fat. this will keep your weight steady or even go higher but you will be learner and more sculpted



at 112-115 lbs. how much calories I need to take in daily to shred the unwanted fat?


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow, I wish I weighed 115 pounds! Maybe when I was 10 How tall are you Sara?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

I never weighed 115lbs, I was born at 150


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

girls, weight doesn't matter.. it's the measurments that counts
Jill- I'm about 5'3 - 5'4 not sure exactly


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

What are your waist measurements? Other measurements then??


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm not sure.. I will measure my waist, arms and hips sometimes tomorrow.. I still have problems of measuring my waist.. is it above the belly ? how many inches above the belly you take the measurement at?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

measure the smallest part of your stomach, above your belly button. you'll know where.. 
and then measure around your bellybutton as well.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

what's the name of the area around your bellybutton called? 

Measure the smallest part? how high can I go?


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

*Tuesday 3/30/04*

*6:30 *
1/2 Cup Hi-Low Cereal (12P, 1.5F, 11C) 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (13P, 0F, 5C) 
7 Almonds (1P, 4.2F, 0C) 
_** Hot Coffee** _

*9:30* Post-workout 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (1P, 1F, 23C)
1 Scoop Designer's Whey (17.5P, 1.5F, 3C) 
1 Egg white (3.5P, 0F, 0C) 

*1:20 *
1 Cheese Stick (7P, 6F, 1C) 
1 Whole egg (7P, 6F, 1C) 
1/3 Cup Egg whites (8P, 0F, 1.5C) 
Veggies: Spinach, Lettuce, Green onions

*4:20 *
5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) (?P ?F, 0C) 
Veggies: Lettuce, Green onions, Cucumbers, Garlic w. vinegar and some soy sauce 

~ 6:45: Hot Cocoa

*7:30*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese (13P, 0F, 5C) 
20 Almonds (~4P, 12F, 2C) 
Veggies: 2-3 celery


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Sara


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

How has your day been?

I am finding that new board a bit difficult to navigate... I am talking to Bear about it though lol.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Its just not "user friendly" like IM.  I just hate how it is set up, and that I cant see the threads I replied too... Plus not getting eMail notification.  Yea, im picky


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

I haven't been getting email notification here for the past 3 days


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

Going for a six'th meal tonight


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

Meal 6 was a refeed 

few Crackers, sesame seeds crackers 
Bread
chex mix cereal 
egg whites 
protein powder
Tahini butter, ~1.5 TBSPPB, 10 Almonds, some macademia butter
1/4 Protein bar


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2004)

This is not a refeed.. refeeds are only high in carbs not high in fats and carbs  I just made it worse


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

or was it a tiny binge.. maybe your body telling you that you havent been feeding it enough?


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2004)

Good morning AJ  
Now I feel like it's a binge after finding out from jodi that when we refeed we only take in carbs and not lots of fat  

I was thinking of doing carb cycling starting tomorrow April 1'st 

Sun- Low /Train OR------> High  
Mon- NO/ OFF --------> NO 
Tues- High/ Train -------> Low 
Wed- No/ OFF ---------> No 
Thurs- Low/ Train ------> High 
Frid- NO/ OFF ----> No
Sat- No/ OFF ---> No


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Sara - Healthy lifestyle,  why can't you just do healthy balanced meals.  You need to stop dieting.


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2004)

I need to lose the extra body fat then I will start eating balanced/healthy


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

maybe it'd work better if you flip flopped the order....first start eating balanced and healthy and then you will lose the extra fat (if you have any) that you mentioned.


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday 3/31/04 *

*7:00 *
**1 cup coffee w. 1 TSP non-dairy powdered milk** 

*8:10 *
1 Bocca Burger (18P, 1.5F, 8C) 
1 Veggies??? Cheese (4P, 2F, 1C) 
5 Almonds (1P, 3F, 0C 
Parsley 

*12:45 *
1 Can Tuna (32P, 1.5F, 0C) 
2 TSP Olive oil (0P, 10.6F, 0C) 
Veggies: Spinach, Parsley 
** Hot Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk** 

*5:00 *
2 Scoops Soy Protein (25P, 1.5F, 2C) 
1 TBSP PB (2P, 8F, 3C) 

*7:30 *
5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Veggies: Garlic, Green Pepper, Parsley 

~*10:20 *
1.5 Scoop Soy Protein (18.75P, .75F, 1.5C) 
20 Almonds (2P, 12F, 3C)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> maybe it'd work better if you flip flopped the order....first start eating balanced and healthy and then you will lose the extra fat (if you have any) that you mentioned.




I agree


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey sister...I'm working on your request btw...didn't want you thinking I was ignoring you.  when is your report do?

Good morning


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey sister...I'm working on your request btw...didn't want you thinking I was ignoring you.  when is your report do?
> 
> Good morning


Hey hon  
Thanx for the reply.. I'll PM you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

Got it.

How soon do you need this back?


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Got it.
> 
> How soon do you need this back?


We need it by next week


----------

